# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Τα κατορθώματά μου

## Naranja_ed

και να μην το αφήσεις.

δεν θα μας κάνουν τα τσουρεκάκια ότι θέλουν, θα τους τα κάνουμε εμείς τσουρέκια.

υπομονή, επιμονή και εύχομαι καλή αρχή της προσπάθειας σου.

:roll::roll::roll:

----------


## maria030

Naranja καλό !!! Χα χα
Dulcinea del Toboso δεν είσαι μόνη σου σε αυτό... Πισωγυρίσματα θα έχεις πολλά!!! Το θέμα είναι να έχεις τη δύναμη να μην τα παρατήσεις.... Θα πέφτεις αλλα θα έχεις τη δύναμη να ξανασηκωθείς!!!!

----------


## Vet

http://imerologiodiatrofis2.blogspot...-post.html?m=1

----------


## Vet

Ειχα φτασει να ειμαι λιγο λιποβαρης αλλα οχι ανορεξια..θα γραψω καποια στιγμη την ιστορια μου..χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε! :D περιμενω σχολια απο ολουςς!!!

----------


## Good

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια... Σήμερα έκανα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο με 7700 θερμιδες, έφαγα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ κυριολεκτικά γλυκα και αλμυρά βγήκα έξω και πήρα μπουγάτσες,μπισκότα, κρουασάν,περνιρλι,τοστ,μηλ πιτα με παγωτό κα... Είχε να με πιάσει "λύσσα" 15 μέρες... Ήπια και 6 καθαρτικα πάνω στην απελπισια μου... Αντε και από αύριο φτου και από την αρχή... Στόχος μου είναι να παραμείνω στα 53 κιλά αλλά πάντα κάτι στραβώνει, δεν ξέρω τι...Από αύριο συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια μου για να κοπούν τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια... Άραγε θα τα καταφέρω αυτή την φορά? Πριν το υπερφαγικο ήμουν 53, τώρα μάλλον θα πήρα το 1 κιλό άρα 54 θα μαι... Πόπο ρε κορίτσια πόσο ζηλεύω αυτές που δεν έχουν καμία διατροφική διαταραχη είναι λεπτές και προσέχουν και φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους, το είπα και στους γονείς μου το σημερινό επεισόδιο και τους είπα να με βοηθήσουν με το να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο το πρωί,μεσημέρι και βράδυ και να μου μιλάνε να ηρεμώ έτσι για άσχετα θέματα... Αύριο δεν θα αντισταθμισω τις θερμίδες δεν έχει νόημα εφαγα παρα πολλά, από αύριο γυρίζω στις 1250 θερμιδες ... Dulcinea del toboso αποτι βλέπεις οι θερμίδες από το σημερινό υπερφαγικο μου επεισόδιο είναι οι 2πλασιες μην πω οι 3πλασιες από αυτά που βλέπω ότι έφαγες στο τελευταίο υπερφαγικο σου επεισόδιο... Άλλες φορές θα κλαιγα όλη μέρα και θα στεναχβριομουν αλλά δεν ξέρω σήμερα είναι σαν να έχω παγώσει συναίσθηματικα, κουραστικά να κλαψουριζω και να λέω τα "κατορθώματα μου" στους γονείς μου,να ντρέπομαι και σήμερα μου είπε ο μπαμπάς μου όλα τα κορίτσια χαίρονται τη ζωή τους κι εσύ θα είσαι αγκαλιά με την τουαλέτα όλο το βράδυ, Αντε παράτα μας μου λέει...ντραπηκα και ακόμα ντρέπομαι και λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου, καλά μου τα λέει ο μπαμπάς μου, σίγουρα δεν είναι περήφανοι για μένα γιατί νάναι άλλωστε??

----------


## Vet

Ποσο υψος εχεις Good? Και ποσο χρονων εισαι? Αν θες να μιλησουμε να μου πεις το φβ σου ή οτι θες

----------


## Good

Αχ vet μου έχω ύψος 1,66 και είμαι 20 χρονών πριν το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο ήμουν 53 κιλά τώρα με το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο θα είμαι 54 κιλά... Επίσης φίλες δεν έχω, κανέναν άνθρωπο δικό μου δεν έχω, μόνο τους γονείς μου έχω από ανθρώπους δικούς μου κανέναν άλλο... :(

----------


## Vet

Γιατι βρε γλυκια μου ετσι? Εισαι στη καλυτερη ηλικια σου..πρεπει να επισκεφθεις καποια ειδικο να σε βοηθησει σε ολο αυτο..αν θες στειλε μου μνμ

----------


## Good

Vet μου αισθάνομαι πολύ άσχημα, δεν αισθάνομαι σαν να είμαι 20 χρονών αισθάνομαι κουρασμένη σαν να έχω γεράσει... Ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ για τον εαυτό μου... Είναι ωραίο να ζεις μια ζωή που θέλεις να ζήσεις... Τελοσπαντων μην σου μαυριζω την καρδιά, ευχαριστώ πολύ κοπέλα μου που απάντησες καλή συνέχεια... Είναι και άλλα μέλη εδω που προσπαθούν και δεν είναι σωστό να τα γράφω αυτά...

----------


## Vet

Ολοι μαυριζμενη καρδια εχουμε γι αυτο ξεσπαμε στο φαγητο..πφφ μακαρι να το ξεπερασουμε

----------


## tomorrow

Good πιστευω οτι ειναι μεγαλο λαθος εμεις οι γονεις να θελουμε να ειμαστε περηφανοι για τα παιδια μας. Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο λαθος. Τα φορτωνουμε δικες μας προσδοκιες, ονειρα, χαζοφιλοδοξιες, τα ανταμειβουμε και νομιζουμε οτι αυτο ειναι αγαπη και τα δικα μας παιδια πασχιζουν να αξιζουν αυτη τη λαθος αγαπη. Η αγαπη δεν ζητα ανταλλαγματα, ποσο μαλλον η αγαπη των γονεων. Η κριτικη, τα σμιχτα φρυδια, το απογοητευμενο βλεμμα, εγω στην ηλικια σου και αλλα τετοια τα εχω περασει πριν απο 45 χρονια και ειχα δυσκολη εφηβεια. Αλλα μολις περασα στο Πανεπιστημιο, πηρα τους δρομους, γνωρισα κοσμο, εκανα φιλους με αληθινη αγαπη και ενδιαφερον και αδιαφορησα για την οικογενεια και τους συγγενεις που ζουσαν με τετοια κλισε. Βεβαια εκανα δουλειες του ποδαριου για να επιζησω κι ακομη τωρα στα 60 φτωχη λεγομαι αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. Ειμαι ελευθερη και προσεχω να μην κανω τα ιδια στην κορη μου. Συγγνωμη για την πολυλογια. Good δεν ξερω να σε βοηθησω και αληθεια στενοχωριεμα για τις διατροφικες διαταραχες που τυραννουν νεα παιδια, αγκαλια με την τουαλετα, αλλα οχι δεν πρεπει να ντρεπεσαι εσυ. Κατι εζησες, κατι σου λειπει. Και κατι μικρο ακομη. Δεν καθεσαι εκει στα 54 κιλα, μηπως και παψεις αυτα τα υπερφαγικα. Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους.

----------


## Good

Tomorrow σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το post σου!! Μακάρι να γνωριζόμασταν θα ήσουν η καλύτερη μου φίλη!! Είναι τυχερή η κορούλα σου που έχει τέτοια μαμά και οι άνθρωποι που σε έχουν να σε χαίρονται συγγενείς και φίλοι!! Πράγματικα φαίνεσαι αξιόλογος άνθρωπος είσαι το πρότυπο μου, είσαι άνθρωπος που προσπαθεί που η ζωή μπορεί να μην σου έχει στρώσει κόκκινο χαλί αλλά δεν το βάζεις κάτω... Tomorrow πριν λίγο μίλησα με την αδερφή μου και μου είπε να βάζω κάθε μέρα ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη στον καφέ μήπως από έλλειψη ζάχαρης με πιάνει η υπερφαγια και σήμερα κιόλας θα πετάξω τα διουρητικά και τα καθαρτικα χαπια και θα κάνω νέα αρχή με 1250 θερμιδες την Κυριακή και με 1350 θερμιδες τις καθημερινές που θα πηγαίνω σχολή και στο γυμναστήριο λέω να βάζω ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη στον καφέ κάθε μέρα όπως κι εσύ σε πολλά ποστ σου έχεις βάλει ότι το πρωί πίνεις έναν φραπέ με λίγη 1,5 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη... Tomorrow πόσο θα θελα να ήμασταν φίλες φαίνεσαι τόσο καλός και λογικός άνθρωπος.... Τώρα είναι έτοιμη η κοιλιά μου να εκραγεί απτο φαγητό ,αισθάνομαι τόσο φούσκωμενη... Εγώ συμβιβάζομαι και με τα 54 κιλά αν είναι να μου κοπούν τα υπερφαγικα θα είμαι ευτυχισμένη στα 54 κιλά με 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη στον καφέ κάθε μέρα, παρά 53. Κιλά με υπερφαγικα με καθαρτικα και διουρητικά και δυστυχισμένη... Από αύριο θα σταματήσω τις υπερβολές τις διαιτιτικες και θα τρωω πιο ισορροπημενα και φυσιολογικά γιατί τα αγγούρια,οι ρυζογκοφρέτες και η καθόλου ζάχαρη με.έφεραν σε αυτό το χάλι, πάν μέτρον άριστον τελικά.... Αχ tomorrow,Mariana:) και Aiglh σας ζηλεύω κορίτσια για την αυτοπειθαρχεια σας μακάρι να σας εμοιαζα αλλά από αύριο θα προσπαθήσω... Καλό Σαββατοκυριακο tomorrow ειλικρινά ζητώ συγγνώμη από τη μέλη όλου του φόρουμ που σας έγραψα για το σημερινό υπερφαγικο μου, πράγματα που και άλλα μέλη αντιμετωπιζουν ΑΛΛΑ προσπαθούν να ξεπεράσουν... Tomorrow ειλικρινά είσαι από τους ανθρώπους που με ηρεμούν με αυτά που λένε όπως και η μαμά μου που της έχω αδυναμία και την αγαπώ πολύ με ηρεμεί, θαυμάζω την λογική σου και την αυτοπειθαρχεια σου!!

----------


## Good

Vet μου όντως μακάρι μα ξεπεράσουμε επιτέλους αυτή τη "λύσσα", αλλά το σημαντικό είναι να μην τα παραταμε,χρωστάμε στον εαυτό μας μια καλύτερη ζωή μακριά από διατροφικες διαταραχες...κορίτσια ευτυχώς που έχω εσάς, την αδερφή μου και την μητέρα μου γιατί αλοιμονο μου τι θακανα χωρίς εσάς, νιώθω ότι είμαστε όλοι μαζί μια παρέα με κοινό στοιχείο ότι αντιμετωπιζουμε όλοι μια ΔΠΤ άλλοι έχουν ανορεξια άλλοι υπερφαγια, όλοι μαζί όμως είμαστε μια παρέα...

----------


## maria030

Good θα σε παρηγορήσει αν σου πω ότι εδω και τρεις μέρες τρώω ότι βρω μπροστά μου? Αυτά που γράφει η Dulcinea del Toboso ειναι τπτ σε όσα καταβρόχθισα!!!! Ότι εχω πάρει πλέον 4 κιλά και παραπάνω ίσως ενώ ήθελα να πάω 52-53? Και ήμουν 54 τόσο κοντά.... Ενώ είχα βελτιωθεί παρα πολύ τώρα είχα ενα γλέντι τριήμερο και δεν ξερω γιατί? Να σου ότι επίσης δεν εχω φίλους ... Δεν είναι και λίγο αυτό !!!
Τις αιτίες των υπερφαγικων τις ξερω .... Όμως δεν είναι πάντα στο χέρι μου να τις λύσω...
Εγω ευτυχώς δεν παίρνω καθαρτικά αλλά κάνω στερητικές δίαιτες ... Κάνω βλακειες και πολυ φοβάμαι ότι μετά την Καθαρη Δευτερα θα πέσω πάλι σε μονοφαγιες για να πάω στα κιλά που ήμουν ... Αν με ρωτήσεις αυτή τη στιγμή για άλλη μια φορά εχω τα γνωστά συναισθήματα αλλα κυρίως ειμσι πολύ κουρασμένη παρα πολύ .... Βαρέθηκα... Πριν συμβούν αυτά τα τρία μαζεμένα ήμουν αισιόδοξη ... Είχα ενα την εβδομάδα και αυτό οχι πάντα... Θα παω στην ψυχοθεραπεύτρια και ντρέπομαι .... Τι θα πω πάλι ... Και στη διστροφολογο τι?
Αύριο θα ανέβω στη ζυγαριά και θα στεναχωρηθώ κι άλλο ... Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τώρα γιατί σίγουρα απο αύριο θα άρχιζα τη γνωστή διατροφή θα το κάνω όμως απο τρίτη...
Έτσι λέω πάντα... Να φτάσω σε αυτά τα κιλά και μετά θα τρώω τα πάντα με μέτρο...

Και αυτή τη στιγμή που γραφω ειμαι αδύναμη ειμαι χάλια... Το χω ξαναπεράσει και θα το ξαναπεράσω ελπίζω με λιγότερα επεισόδια...
Aν και ειμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη σου οι ΔΠΤ δεν έχουν και ηλικία άλλωστε ναι ενσ μεγάλο ποσοστό ειναι μικρές κοπέλες,
Όμως οφείλω και εγω και εσύ και η vet και οποιο κοριτσι - γυνσικα να ξανασταθουμε στα πόδια μας... Ναι πέφτουμε αλλα έχουμε τη δύναμη να ξανασηκωθούμε....
Και κοιτα να δεις που οταν κάποια στιγμή η ζωή μας γεμίσει με όσα μας λείπουν ( δεν θέλω να πιστεύω πως αυτό δεν θα γίνει) αυτό το πράγμα θα είναι πια παρελθόν!!!


Tomorrow είσαι ένας υπέροχος και γλυκός άνθρωπος... Αυτό εχω να πω μόνο!!!!

----------


## maria030

Και κάτι που ξέχασα και θέλω να συμπληρώσω ... Οι γονείς σου , η αδελφή σου σε αγαπάνε και τους αγαπάς... Και με αφορμή αυτό που σου είπε ο μπαμπάς σου έχει δίκιο ... Από τη μεριά του...
Όμως όσοι δεν ξέρουν δεν έχουν βιωσει τι είναι αυτό το τέρας είτε ειναι ανορεξία είτε βουλιμία είτε υπερφαγια δεν μπορεί να σε καταλάβει... Δεν γίνεται όσο και να το θέλει γιατί πολυ απλά δεν ειναι στη θέση σου... Μη μπαίνεις σε αυτό το τρυπάκι ότι δεν είναι περήφανοι για σένα επειδή είσαι υοερφαγικη ... Δεν σε αγαπάνε λιγότερο γι αυτό... Απλώς δεν ξέρουν πως να το αντιμετωπίσουν το κάνουν με λάθος τρόπο και σε γεμίζουν επιπλέον ενοχές ... Ναι λες και δεν σου έφτανα οι δικες σου... Ουσιατικα ειναι ο τρόπος που θα πρέπει να βρεις εσυ και να αναπτύξεις κάποιες άμυνες και σε αυτό...
Εγω μπορώ να σε καταλάβω όλοι εδω που το έχουν το μικρόβιο σε ότι και να πεις και αυτό στο λεω γιατί και Εγώ αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιους δαίμονες και ορατούς και αόρατους!!!!

----------


## Good

Maria030 ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κοπέλα μου για το ποστ σου!! Maria030 ενώ θέλουμε να είμαστε 53 κιλά γιατί τα χαλάμε όλα δεν ξέρω, και συμπεριφερομαστε σαν να θέλουμε το αντίθετο... Κατά την γνώμη μου όχι δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις βάλει 4 κιλά σε 3 μέρες εκτός κι αν έτρωγες κάθε μέρα 7700 θερμιδες (σαν εμένα σήμερα) και παραπάνω θερμιδες,γιατί 7700 θερμιδες είναι το 1 κιλό λιπους όπως είδα στο ίντερνετ, εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να αφήσεις να περάσουν 2 μέρες σωστής όμως διατροφής και περιορισμενων θερμιδων και μετά από 2-3μερες να ζυγιστεις γιατί αλλιώς θα δεις κατακρατηση υγρων και παραπάνω κιλά τα οποία θα φύγουν τις επόμενες 2-3μερες, γιατί θα είναι κατακρατηση υγρων και είναι κρίμα να στεναχωρηθεις άσκοπα... Κι εγώ αύριο δεν ζυγίζομαι για να μην απογοητευθω άσκοπα γιατί ξέρω ότι θα με δείξει πάνω από 55 κιλά με την κατακρατηση αλλά ξέρω ότι έχω πάρει ένα κιλό 54 θα μαι από τρίτη θα ζυγιστω,εδώ σκέφτομαι να φυλλαξω την ζυγαρια στην ντουλάπα για αυτές τις 2 μέρες γιατί την έχω στην κρεβατοκαμαρα και μόνο που την βλέπω την ζυγαρια μου χαλάει την διάθεση... Το καλό είναι ότι εσύ δεν παίρνεις καθαρτικα και διουρητικά... Maria030 με έχεις βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ και μου έχεις συμπαρασταθει πολλές φορές σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!! Για ανθρώπους σαν κι εσένα Maria030 και σαν την tomorrow είμαι περήφανη για τον κόσμο που ζω!! Maria030 αλήθεια κι εσύ κάνεις υπερφαγικα με γλυκά ή είσαι περισσότερο του αλμυρού? Ποπο το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι με έμαθε και η φουρναρισα και μόλις μπήκα σήμερα στον φούρνο μου είπε χωρίς να έχω πει τίποτα "δεν έχω 2 μπουγάτσες με κρέμα, 1 έχω" Πόπο τι ντροπή,χωρίς να της πω ότι θέλω μπουγατσα... Βρε κορίτσια τις ίδιες μέρες που πιάνει "λύσσα " την μία κοπέλα τις πιάνει όλες, αυτές τις μέρες είχαμε υπερφαγια εγώ,η Maria030 και η Dulcinea del toboso, οι μέρες μάλλον φταίνε δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς... Και έτυχε ρε κορίτσια τώρα που ανοίγει κάπως ο καιρός που θέλουμε να βάλουμε τα ξωπλατα,τα κοντομάνικα σε λίγους μήνες τα μαγιό εγώ έχω πάρει και πριν 3 μέρες και 2 κολάν και κάτι μπλούζες small αν παχυνω τσίτα θα μου είναι ή δεν θα μου μπαίνουν καθόλου... Η εγκράτεια στον άνθρωπο είναι πολύ σημαντική αρετή τελικά... Maria030 μην στεναχωριεσαι κοπέλα μου μια φάση είναι που θα περάσει,σίγουρα θα γίνουμε καλά!!

----------


## maria030

Good σήμερα ήμουν 56.6 αύριο σίγουρα 57.7-58. Το πως έτρωγα τρεις μέρες τώρα δεν περιγράφω ξέρεις ... Δεν είναι υγρά αλλα προσπαθήσω δυο μέρες να προσέξω και την τρίτη να δω απο που θα το μαζέψω... Ναι εγω καθαρτικά δεν έπαιρνα ποτέ .. Πίνω νερό πολύ ρόφηματα και προσπαθώ να περπατάω μαζί με τις στερητικές μονοφαγικες που πάνε πακέτο;!!!
Τώρα για τη φουρνάρισσα σου το να σου πω ξέρει τι θέλεις και δεμ χρειάζεται και να μιλάς χα χα

Εγω παλιότερα έτρωγα ταυτόχρονα και τα σλμυτο και γλυκό τέτοια απελπισία... 
Γενικότερα εχω προτίμηση στα γλυκά ... Η υπερκατανάλωση όμως στα επεισόδια με οδηγούσε σε πείνα και έτρωγα και αλμυρα ... Τώρα βέβαια μπορεί να τα κάνω μεμονομενα και πιο πολυ με τα γλυκά... Ναι εγω τρελαίνομαι για γλυκά. ... Σήμερα τουλάχιστον το υπεραφαγικο ήταν κάπως πιο υγιεινό αν αυτό θεωρείται παρηγορητικό....
Ξέρεις ειναι αστείο είχα σταθεροποιηθεί 54-56 μόλις έφτανα τα 54 τα ξανάπαιρνα δλδ δυο κιλά ... Τώρα άστα να πανε μεγαλύτερος αγωνας
Πάντως εχω παρατηρήσει και εγω ότι τις περισσότερες φορές μας πιάνει όλες μαζί η τις ίδιες μέρες η κοντά τέλος πάντων...

Εγω πιστεύω πως δεν υα έχεις πρόβλημα με τα κοντομάνικα μην ανησυχείς!!!!

Σίγουρα σε νιώθω πολυ... Και αν πραγματικά σε εχω βοηθήσει χαίρομαι πολυ!!!! Αλήθεια ... Και αν κάποια στιγμή το χρειαστείς στείλε μου και πμ αν νιώθεις ότι θες να μιλήσεις η να μην πεις κάτι δημόσια . 

Είναι σημαντικό που γράφουμε εδώ ... Παίρνουμε δύναμη να συνεχίσουμε... Γιατί έτσι πρέπει .... Είναι υποχρέωση στον εαυτό μας!!!

----------


## Good

Κορίτσια σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλες για την αγάπη σας και την συμπαράσταση σας που σημαίνει τόσα πολλά για μένα, με κάνετε να μην νιώθω μόνη και με κάνετε να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα !! Dulcinea del Toboso τι γίνεται βρε κορίτσια σήμερα μας έπιασε όλες η "λύσσα" ξινό μας βγήκε τελικά το τριήμερο.... Dulcinea del Toboso εννοείται ότι δεν το βάζουμε κάτω,συνεχίζουμε την προσπάθεια. Κι εγώ δυστυχώς την ίδια λάθος νοοτροπία με εσένα έχω όταν εφαγα κατά τις 11 το πρωί τις 2 μπουγάτσες είπα από μέσα μου πάλι τα χάλασα όλα οπότε ας φάω ότι θέλω τώρα και μετά από τις 2 μπουγάτσες εφαγα 1 ολόκληρο πακέτο μπισκότα soft kings,3 κρουασάν σοκολάτας, 1 περνιρλι, 1 κρέπα με 2,30 ? λευκής σοκολάτας σοκολάτας γάλακτος και μπισκοτο είχε μέσα ( με μόνο 2,30, η πιο φθηνή κρέπα που έχω δει ποτέ μου ήταν),1 τοστ τυρί,αυγο,σαλάμι, 2 κομματάκια μηλόπιτα με σιρόπι με 1 μπάλα παγωτό βανίλια και πιο πριν είχα φάει 1200 θερμιδες με γιαούρτι,βρωμη,1 σνιτσελ, 1 τορτιγια με μαρούλι,τυρί,γαλοπούλα, 1 μήλο,4 ρυζογκοφρέτες Κι όμως εφαγα όλα αυτά και ακόμα είμαι ζωντανή δεν έχω σκάσει Ακόμα τουλάχιστον από το παρα πολυ φαγητό... Ξέρεις κι εγώ όταν φάω κάτι απαγορευμένο τα καταστρέφω όλα τρωω τα πάντα μετά. Dulcinea del toboso βγες έξω θα νιώσεις καλύτερα σίγουρα, το σημαντικό είναι ότι αύριο ξημερώνει μια καινούργια μέρα και αύριο συνεχίζουμε την προσπάθεια, όλα καλά θα πάνε κορίτσια από αύριο συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!! 
* Dulcinea del toboso να σε ρωτήσω κάτι και αν θέλεις μου απαντάς πόσα κιλά είσαι και τι ύψος έχεις?

----------


## tomorrow

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια ολες. Κοριτσια δεν ειναι ευκολο να εισαι γονιος, βρισκομαι παντα να περπατω σε ενα σκοινι πολυ ψηλα με την αγαπη για κονταρι ισορροπιας. Δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει γονιος που δεν αγαπαει το παιδι του. Αλλα ποτε τα προβληματα ιδιαιτερα τα οικονομικα, ποτε το πως μεγαλωσαμε ολοι εμεις ( το εχετε σκεφτει αυτο ;) μας κανουν να φερομαστε περιεργα. Υπαρχουν πραγματα που ισως δεν ξερετε για τους γονεις σας. Μπορει να μην νιωθουν ανετα ακομη και τωρα να σας πουν. Πραγματα που ισως θα εξηγουσαν την συμπεριφορα τους.
Good ευχαριστω απο την καρδια μου για την προταση φιλιας. Σε ενα site αμερικανικο, μπορεις να εχεις buddies ολων των φυλων (ολων) απο ολες τις φυλες, απο ολον τον κοσμο. Και ανησυχουν για την διατροφη σου, την υγεια σου, θελουν να μαθαινουν τα νεα σου και σου λενε τα δικα τους. Καθε 100 γρ που χανει καποιος, στρατιες απο κατω υποστηριζουν και επιβραβευουν. Χαιρονται για αυτον και προχωρουν κι εκεινοι μαζι του. Ετσι να ειμαστε κι εμεις εδω.
Εγω ανεβοκατεβαινω απο 86,9 σε 87 και περιμενω να παω 86.5 για να κανω post.
Περπατω σταθερα 2 ωρες το λιγοτερο καθε μερα και κανω ασκησεις καθε δευτερη μερα.
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολες και ολους.
Περαστε καλα την Καθαρη Δευτερα με οση προσοχη μπορειτε. Δεν πειραζει για μια μερα. Καλη μερα σας και καλη επιτυχια :-)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κι εσύ αποτι βλέπω δεν είσαι υπέρβαρη σαν την Maria030 που έχει υπερφαγια και σαν εμένα που δεν είμαστε υπερβαρες αλλά έχουμε υπερφαγια... Dulcinea del toboso εγώ χθες ξεκίνησα με 20 ? με τα ρούχα του γυμναστηρίου και με μια πετσέτα για να πάω στο γυμναστήριο και τα 20 ? τα είχα πάρει μαζί μου χθες για να ψωνίσω υγιεινά για το 3ημερο κι εγώ δεν πήγα γυμναστήριο χθες έβρεχε και έτρεχα από φαστφουνταδικο σε φαστφουνταδικο για να αγοράσω όλα αυτά που είπα παραπάνω πήγα και σε σούπερ μάρκετ χθες για τα μπισκότα και τα κρουασάν και απόγευμα τις 11 μέχρι τις 1.30 εφαγα όλα αυτά που είπα παρακάνω,αλήθεια είναι ότι εφαγα όλα αυτά δεν κάνω πλάκα,δυστυχώς :( Dulcinea del toboso ίσως μετά από τον χορό να ήσουν κουρασμένη και να έφαγες σπανακοπιτα και μπουγατσα,το καλύτερο είναι να μην έχεις τέτοιους πειρασμούς μέσα στο σπίτι,ειδικά αν δεν έχεις αυτόσυγκρατηση,αλλά όταν ζεις μαζί με άλλους είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Αλλά επειδή κατάλαβα ότι ζεις μαζί με άλλους,αυτές τις μέρες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τηρήσεις την διατροφή σου,από τρίτη όμως προσπάθησε να τρως πιο υγιεινά,εντάξει για λίγες μέρες δεν πειράζει.

----------


## Good

Tomorrow μπραβω σου που περπατάς 2 ώρες την ημέρα αυτό που κάνεις είναι πολύ καλό και για την απώλεια βάρους αλλά και για την ψυχολογία,εμένα η άσκηση μου κόβει την πείνα,πριν από το γυμναστήριο μπορεί να πείναω πάρα πολύ αλλά όταν πάω και φύγω από το γυμναστήριο δεν πεινάω καθόλου ειλικρινά... Εγώ περπατάω κάθε μέρα 30 λεπτά και συνέχεια είμαι με το ρολόι στο χέρι να περάσουν τα 30 λεπτά για να πάω να ξεκουραστώ... Tomorrow διαβάζω και στο ίντερνετ το ημερολόγιο σου και μαθαίνω και από εκεί τα νέα σου για την διατροφή σου και την απώλεια βάρους,ξέρεις μου θυμίζεις tomorrow τον εαυτό μου κι εγώ πέρυσι περίπου από τα ίδια κιλά ξεκινήσα την διαιτα εγώ από 93 κιλά εσύ από 94,5....tomorrow περιμένω νέα σου μου δίνεις Δύναμη με τα ποστ σου,θα χαρώ πολύ να μάθω ότι έχασες κι.άλλο βάρος γιατί προσπαθείς και σου αξίζει κάθε επιτυχία!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso είμαι 20 χρονών φοιτήτρια και σπουδάζω μακριά από τους δικούς μου που μένουν σε νησί εγώ είμαι 1,66 και 54 κιλά,μένω μόνη μου στο σπίτι... Εγώ αυτό που είπες το ακολουθώ και πραγματικά είναι μια πολύ καλή συμβουλή για τους ανθρώπους που έχουν βουλιμια/υπερφαγια εγώ όταν βγαίνω έξω δεν παίρνω σχεδόν ποτέ το πορτοφόλι μου μόνο 1,30πχ για να πάρω εισιτήριο οπότε είμαι για εργαστήριο στο νοσοκομείο όπου σπουδάζω στο τει μαιευτικης,αλλά χθες είχα πάρει 20? για μετά το γυμναστήριο να πήγαινα στο σουπερμάρκετ να ψωνίσω υγιεινά για το 3ημερο,αλλά τελικά το 20? έφυγε για την χθεσινή μου υπερφαγια... :( με αποτέλεσμα τώρα στο ψυγείο μου να έχω μόνο μήλα,βρωμη Και γιαούρτια 0% τίποτα άλλο,οπότε αυτές τις 2 μέρες θα κάνω αποτοξίνωση και την τρίτη θα πάω να ψωνίσω από το σούπερ μάρκετ υγιεινά και ισορροπημενα....

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso όντως πάλι καλά που μείνανε στο ψυγείο μήλα,γιαούρτια 0% και βρωμη ευκαιρία να κάνω αυτές τις 2 μέρες αποτοξίνωση από τα τόσα χθεσινά γλυκά που είχα καταβρόχθισει και την Τρίτη θα πάω στο σούπερ μάρκετ να ψωνίσω υγιεινά και ισορροπημενα!! Dulcinea del toboso αλήθεια εσύ κάνεις διαιτα για να χασεις λίγα κιλά ή είσαι στην συντήρηση και θέλεις να καταπολεμησεις την υπερφαγια?

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso τα κιλά που θέλεις να χάσεις δεν είναι πολλά!! Είναι αυτές οι μέρες τέτοιες που με τόσα φαγητά στο τραπέζι οι περισσότεροι τρώνε το κάτι παραπάνω... Απλά από αύριο που θα έχει περάσει και η Καθαρή Δευτέρα,βάλε στόχο να "συμαζεψεις" την διατροφή σου, να τρως υγιεινά, αν θες να μετράς και τις θερμίδες για άμεσα αποτελέσματα και με λίγη γυμναστικουλα πχ 4 φορές την εβδομάδα σίγουρα θα χάσεις τα κιλά που θέλεις!! Dulcinea del toboso καλή συνέχεια να χουμε!! :-)

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Good_ 
> ...κουραστικά να κλαψουριζω και να λέω τα "κατορθώματα μου" στους γονείς μου,να ντρέπομαι και σήμερα μου είπε ο μπαμπάς μου όλα τα κορίτσια χαίρονται τη ζωή τους κι εσύ θα είσαι αγκαλιά με την τουαλέτα όλο το βράδυ, Αντε παράτα μας μου λέει...ντραπηκα και ακόμα ντρέπομαι και λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου, καλά μου τα λέει ο μπαμπάς μου, σίγουρα δεν είναι περήφανοι για μένα γιατί νάναι άλλωστε??
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Good

Tassos67i ειλικρινά δεν έχω λόγια σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ποστ σου και για τον χρόνο σου !! Με συγκίνησαν πολύ τα λόγια που έγραψες!! Τα λόγια σου και οι συμβουλές σου μου δίνουν δύναμη να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια μου για να σταματήσω τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια που επηρεάζουν τόσο την ψυχολογία μου !! Να σαι πάντα καλά και καλή επιτυχία στον στόχο σου!! :)

----------


## Good

Κορίτσια σήμερα με έπιασε πάλι "λύσσα" η οποία είχε να με πιάσει 23 μέρες.... Σήμερα εφαγα 4952 θερμιδες στο υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο δηλαδή βγήκα έξω και πήρα 1 μηλόπιτα,1 διπλή λουκανικοπιτα με κασέρι,1 κρέπα με λευκή σοκολάτα,σοκολάτα γάλακτος και μπισκότο, 2 παγωτά, 2 μεγάλα κρουασάν και 1 μπουγατσα και μετά ήπια 4 καθαρτικα.... Το ξέρα ότι θα συμβεί πάλι αφού το πρωινό το έτρωγα 4.00 μπορεί και 1.30 τα μεσάνυχτα πώς να μην με πιάσει πάλι λύσσα,αυτή τη φορά αυτή ήταν η αιτία... Αλλά σήμερα πήρα από το φαρμακείο φυτικά ηρεμιστικά και που είναι και για την αυπνια 100 χαπια είναι όλα λέγονται lanes quiet life... Θα νικήσω αυτή τη λύσσα με αυτά τα φυτικά υπνωτικα και θα ηρεμώ μέσα στη μέρα έτσι ώστε να μην είμαι συνέχεια σε υπερένταση,ελπίζω να με πιάνουν και να κάνουν δουλειά αυτά τα χάπια,αλλά ελπίζω να μην με κάνουν και σαν κοτόπουλο... Οπότε αυτά κορίτσια,δεν ξέρω αν θα φύγει πότε αυτή η ΔΠΤ της υπερφαγιας,αλλά θα επιμείνω κι άλλο και κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρω που πιστεύω ότι ειμαι πλέον σε καλό δρόμο,τώρα πια με έπιασε μετά από 23 μέρες επειδή σηκωνωμουν μεσάνυχτα και έτρωγα πρωινό και μετά κοιμόμουν και νηστική ήμουν μετά μέχρι τις 1, τέλοσπαντων πρώτη φορά είμαι αισιόδοξη και θα συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια μου για να αντιμετωπίσω την ΔΠΤ έστω και αν γίνω 54 κιλά... Αύριο θα πιω τα χάπια το βράδυ,σήμερα δεν έχει νόημα να τα πάρω... Θέλω να αλλάξω σελίδα στην ζωή μου πια, δεν θέλω να ξαναγράψω " τα κατορθώματα" μου σε αυτό το σαιτ γιατί δεν θέλω να κάνω τέτοιου είδους κατορθώματα ,θέλω να γίνω πλέον φυσιολογική και να ξυπνήσω και μην έχω πια βουλιμια, θέλω αυτή η φορά να είναι η τελευταία,στους γονείς μου δεν θα το πω θα παίξω θέατρο ότι και καλά όλα καλά πάνε,γιατί αυτή τη φορά όλα καλά θα πάνε έτσι πιστεύω...

----------


## Good

Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα (από μόνη μου) ότι έχω σχιζοειδης διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας,όλα τα συμπτώματα της σχιζοειδης διαταραχής προσωπικοτητας μου ταιριάζουν... Όλο διαταραχες είμαι την μία έχω διαταραχη πρόσληψης τροφής την άλλη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας,ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως βγήκα έτσι... :(

----------


## Good

Tassos67i ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που απάντησες!! Είμαι αντικοινονική από μικρό παιδάκι που ήμουν στο δημοτικό και οι δασκάλες έλεγαν πάντα στους γονείς μου ότι ειμαι πολύ κλειστή και αντικοινωνικη, πάντα ήθελα να κάθομαι μόνη μου μακριά από τα άλλα παιδιά απομονωμένη.... Tassos67i φαίνεσαι τόσο καλός άνθρωπος σε έχω συμπαθήσει πολύ!! Βλέπω ότι έκανες διαιτα και έχασες 91 κιλά!!! Αυτή είναι απώλεια βάρους,συγχαρητήρια που έχασες τόσα πολλά κιλά!!! 

Η μαμά μου με πήρα τηλέφωνο ήθελα να το παίξω χαρούμενη,αλλά σαν να ήξερε ότι είχα κάνει υπερφαγικο,με ρωτούσε τι έφαγες σήμερα έφαγες για βραδινό?? Ε εκεί έσπασα και της είπα για το επεισόδιο μου το σημερινό και μου είπε πήγαινε σε διαιτολόγο αύριο να σου βγάλει πρόγραμμα της είπα και ότι η περίοδος μου έχει σταματήσει 6 μήνες τώρα έχω να δω περίοδο.... Είναι η καλύτερη μου φίλη η μητέρα μου την υπεραγαπω, πάντα με καταλαβαίνει και με συμβουλεύει!! Φίλες δεν έχω καμία,αλλά έχω την μαμά μου σαν κολλητή μου φίλη εγώ έτσι την βλέπω!! Σε διαιτολόγο δεν ήθελα να πάω αλλά με έπεισε και λέω αποτι να καταλήξω υπέρβαρη ας πάω και πήρα τηλέφωνο γυναίκα διατροφολογο για εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα συντήρησης του βάρους και θα πάω αύριο στις 11 το πρωί και σε μια μόνο επίσκεψη θα μου βγάλει πρόγραμμα και θα μου κάνει και λιπομετρηση και μου είπε ότι αυτά στοιχίζουν 15? μόνο δεν το περίμενα εγώ έλεγα πάνω από 50 ? και θα της πω και για την αμηνορροια και για την υπερφαγια, μακάρι να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα της διατροφής και της υπερφαγιας που με επειρεαζει τόσο πολύ και θα πίνω και τα φυτικά υπνωτικα για την αυπνια,μια άλλη διατροφολογο που είχα πάρει πριν τηλ της είπα ότι είμαι 53 κιλά με 1,66 και μου λέει άρα θες να βάλεις κιλά κι εγώ της λέω ΟΧΙ Θέλω να διατηρήσω το βάρος μου 53 κιλά και μου είπε είναι λίγο το βάρος σου και της είπα για την αμηνορροια και την υπερφαγια και μου είπε όλα τα χεις εσύ και ήθελα να της πω ΜΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΉΡΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΧΥΝΕΙΣ,αλλά συγκρατηθηκα και της λέω εντάξει ευχαριστώ θα ρωτήσω και αλλού που ούτε το ΔΜΣ δεν ήξερε να μετρήσει γιατί το βάρος μου φυσιολογικό είναι .... Έχω άγχος για αύριο πάρα πολύ, έχω περιέργεια να δω τι θα μου πει η διαιτολογος...

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που απάντησες!! Είσαι από τις κοπέλες στο site που εκτιμώ!! Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα που είσαι 1 βδομάδα "καθαρή"!! Και σε ακούω καλύτερα ψυχολογικά από την τελευταία φορά που τα είπαμε, χαίρομαι που αντιμετωπιζεις τις δυσκολίες με υπομονή και δεν ξεσπάς στο φαγητό!! Όχι δεν έχω πάει σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο αλλά είχα διαβάσει στο ίντερνετ ότι τα άτομα με βουλιμια εμφανίζουν και διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας και διάβασα για την σχιζοειδη διαταραχη και τα έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα και η μαμά μου το ίδιο μου είπε... Προσωπικά φοβάμαι τους ψυχολόγους γιατί στο μυαλό μου τους έχω συνδέσει με τους ψυχίατρους όπως και άλλος κόσμος και τους φοβάμαι λίγο για το τι θα μου διαγνωσουν γι αυτό αποφεύγω να πάω, γιατί γενικά είμαι πάρα πολύ κλειστή,αμιλητη σε μια παρέα όταν είμαι γιατί ντρέπομαι και δεν ξέρω τι να πω γι αυτό δεν με θέλει κανείς για παρέα και προτιμώ να είμαι μόνη μου... Dulcinea del toboso σε λίγο καιρό τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια αραιώνουν ώσπου σταματούν τελείως έτσι κι εγώ ξέρω, σήμερα χάλασα 10? για υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο που έκανα είναι κρίμα ρε γαμωτο να πάνε έτσι τα λεφτά χαμένα για την λύσσα την υπερφαγικη ενώ υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν να φάνε και ζητιανευουν νιώθω τόσο άσχημα μακάρι να τα έδινα σε κάποιο παιδάκι που ζητιανευει ή να έπαιρνα ένα δώρο στον μπαμπά ή στην μαμά μου που τους έχω κουράσει τόσο αλλά παρόλα αυτά με ανέρχονται και με συμβουλεύουν και με αγαπάνε το νιώθω!!όντως όταν σε πιάνει λύσσα εκείνη την ώρα νιώθεις ότι όλα είναι μάταια και με την πρώτη μπουκιά του υπερφαγικου λες όλα πάλι τα χάλασα και μετά τρως σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο... Αύριο θα γράψω τι μου είπε η διατροφολογος στο σαιτ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Dulcinea del toboso που μου έδωσες το θάρρος!! Ελπίζω να είναι αυτή η αρχή του τέλους της υπερφαγιας και να μην ξανακάνω άλλο πισωγύρισμα!! Αύριο θα κάνω μια καινούργια αρχή και ξημερώνει μια καινούργια μέρα!! Dulcinea del toboso ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις,αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω κάτι κατώτερο από άνθρωπος που έχω σκάσει από το φαΐ ενώ άλλοι άνθρωποι πεινάνε στις μέρες μας είμαι απαράδεκτη ειλικρινά... :(

----------


## Good

Κορίτσια πήγα στην διαιτολόγο μου έκανε λιπομετρηση το ποσοστό σωματικού λιπους είναι 22.4% και είμαι 53,8 κιλά με ύψος 1,68 , ζυγιστηκα με τα ρούχα και με το ρολόι χωρίς όμως παπούτσια και έχοντας πάρει το προηγούμενο βράδυ καθαρτικα... Πρόγραμμα δεν μου έβγαλε μου είπε να πάρω κιλά και να φτάσω τα 60,7 και δεν το δέχτηκα Είπα ότι θέλω να μείνω 53 κιλά και μου είπε δεν έχεις καθόλου σπλαχνικο λίπος και μπορεί σε έναν τραυματισμό να γίνει ριξη κάποιου οργάνου και μου έγραψε με βάση τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα δεν συμφωνώ να πάρει κάποια διατροφή συντήρησης.... Δεν πειράζει θα ψάξω και στο ίντερνετ για διατροφή συντήρησης και μου είπε καθαρά δεν σε αναλαμβάνω και πήγαινε σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο και σε άλλον διαιτολόγο να πας δεν θα σε αναλάβει και τις πρωτεΐνες τις βρήκε μειωμένες ,αυτά μου είπε η διαιτολογος.... Ήταν και δύο κοπελίτσες που κάνανε την πρακτική τους διαιτολογοι ήταν και αυτές οι 2 μου πήραν το ιστορικό...

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso να σαι καλά!! Με στηρίζεις και μου δίνεις δύναμη να συνεχίσω!! Χάπι για τον ύπνο θα πάρω σήμερα 10 Το βράδυ,θέλω να δω και αν κάνει τίποτα για την αυπνια... Dulcinea del toboso κι εσύ για ότι χρειαστείς είμαι εδώ στο σαιτ και οπότε θελήσεις να μιλήσεις για οτιδήποτε για κάτι που σου συνεβει και θέλεις κάπου να μιλήσεις εγώ είμαι εδώ!! Dulcinea del toboso είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη για σένα που μένεις "καθαρή" από υπερφαγικα επεισοδια μακάρι να συνεχίσεις έτσι και να μπορέσουμε πια να απαλλαγούμε από την ΔΠΤ της υπερφαγιας-βουλιμιας!! Εγώ από σήμερα ξεκινάω μια καινούργια αρχή!! Θα συνεχίσω να μπαίνω σε αυτό το σαιτ,γιατί έχω γνωρίσει άτομα που τις θεωρώ φίλες μου,το λέω επειδή δεν έχω φίλες στην καθημερινοτητα μου!! Dulcinea del toboso,Sparrow και Tassos67i Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμπαράσταση και την στήριξη για ότι χρειαστείτε εγώ είμαι εδώ!!

----------


## tomorrow

Good εισαι πολυ μικρουλι :-) 
Εννοω συγκριτικα με μενα. Πρεπει να προσεξεις πολυ θα εισαι σαν κλαρακι. Να τρεφεσαι σωστα, να εισαι δυνατη. Θελεις 53, Ο.Κ 53. Αλλα μην πας πιο κατω. Και αν εχει η οικογενεια τα χρηματα να βρεις εναν σωστο ανθρωπο να σε βοηθησει να δεις τι ειναι καλο για σενα. Βλεπω τις σχολες γεματες κοσμο και λυπαμαι που πανε κι ερχονται χωρις να κοιτανε καποιον στα ματια, να ενδιαφερθουν. Η κορη μου μου ελεγε τοτε που περασε σε σχολη, οτι πανε πακετο με τις παρεες απο το σχολειο, την γειτονια, το φροντιστηριο και σπανια κανουν καινουριες φιλιες. Και σε αυτη την ηλικα κανουν bulling. Οχι μονο αδιαφορουν, φερονται και ασχημα.
Κι ενω το Internet ειναι επικινδυνο, ισως μπορεσεις απο blog η forum να βρεις συνομηλικους για παρεα, εστω να ανταλλασσετε μηνυματα, ειναι μια αρχη.
Καλημερα Good. Κι εγω εχω αυπνιες, μαλλον μας επιασε η ανοιξη. Μην στενοχωριεσαι για ολα. Ξεκουρασου λιγο, κατι θα σου αρεσει να κανεις. Ευχομαι συντομα να νιωθεις καλυτερα :-)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso μακάρι αυτές οι μέρες που ξημερωμουν να είναι καλύτερες για όλους μας και μόνο ωραία πράγματα να μας συμβαίνουν από δω και στο εξής!! :) Εμένα μου βρήκε 41,7 % μυϊκή μάζα. Σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο βρίσκεται η μυϊκή σου μάζα 75% είναι πάρα πολύ καλά!! Και αφού έχεις τόσο αυξημένη μυϊκή μάζα σίγουρα αυτό επηρεάζει θετικά τον βασικό μεταβολικο σου ρυθμό και επειδή έχεις αυξημένη μυϊκή μάζα θα έχεις και αυξημένο βασικό μεταβολικο ρυθμό και επομένως θα καις και περισσότερες θερμίδες και πιστεύω ότι αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι είσαι αθλητικός τύπος και γυμναζεσαι και πήγαινεις και στο κολυμβητήριο και το ποσοστό σωματικού λιπους που σου έβγαλε η.λιπομετρηση είναι στα φυσιολογικά όρια που είναι 18.0- 28.0%, σίγουρα βρίσκεσαι σε πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση και έχεις πολύ καλές αναλογίες !! 
Εγώ στη σχολή μιλάω με κορίτσια,αλλά δεν κανονίζουμε να πάμε έξω για μια βόλτα ή για έναν καφέ. Πράγματι αν βρίσκαμε μια παρέα πιστεύω ότι και άτομα που να μας καταλαβαινουν και να μπορούμε να συνενοηθουμε ίσως να μην ξεσπουσαμε στο φαγητό...

----------


## purplerose_ed

πωπω.... δεν πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να προσφερουμε τοσο αποτελεσματικη βοηθεια απο εδω! Σου κανει καλο που τα λες αλλα πρεπει να μιλησεις φωναχτα με τον εαυτο σου...Δεν μπορει, η λογικη θα λειτουργησει...Δεν ξερω πως ακριβως ειναι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.. Τον εμμετο επειδη τον εχεις συνηθισει σου ερχεται ή απλα ειναι στο μυαλο σου οτι τον θες και τον προκαλεις?
Προσπαθησε με καποιο τροπο να βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου το θεμα του εμετου, κανε μια ειλικρινη συζητηση με τον ψυχολογο και προσπαθησε...Καθε μερα ειναι μια καινουργια αρχη. Αν το πεις και το πιστεψεις οντως ετσι θα ειναι.

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κοπέλα μου μην στεναχωριεσαι και μην πανικοβαλεσαι,γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά πόσο απαίσια αισθάνεσαι μετά από ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο.... Σκέψου όμως πριν κατακρίνεις τον εαυτό σου ότι άντεξες 2 μέρες με υπερβολική νηστεια!! Όμως επειδή παλιότερα το έκανα κι εγώ αυτό δηλαδή 3 φορές την εβδομάδα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια με 5000 θερμιδες τις μέρες των υπερφαγικων επεισοδίων και τον υπόλοιπες 4 μέρες λιμοκτονουσα δεν έτρωγα τίποτα απολύτως μόνο 1 πράσινο τσάι και 1 καφέ τίποτα άλλο και για αυτό είχα τέτοια ξεσπάσματα στο φαγητό 3 φορές την εβδομάδα... Δεν πρέπει μετά από μια μέρα υπερφαγικου επεισοδίου να μην τρως τίποτα την επόμενη,γιατί σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή,μετά από κάτι που σε στεναχώρησε θα κάνεις υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο... Όμως μπραβω που έμεινες 1 εβδομάδα καθαρή από υπερφαγια!! Να δεις που αυτή τη φορά μπορεί να μείνεις καθαρή από υπερφαγια για 2 βδομάδες και μπορεί και να μην ξανακάνεις υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο!! Ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι μετά από ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο βρίσκεσαι σε σύγχυση θέλεις επειγόντως να απαλλαγείς από τις θερμίδες που έχεις καταναλώσει και καταφευγεις σε εμετό ή σε καθαρτικα ή σε διουρητικά, δεν μπορώ να σε κατακρίνω κοπέλα μου για τον εμετό που πήγες να κάνεις γιατί κι εγώ μετά από υπερφαγικο καταφευγω σε διουρητικά και καθαρτικα ( ο εμετός δεν μου βγαίνει όσο και αν έχω προσπαθήσει στο παρελθόν),όμως καταστρέφεις τον εαυτό σου με αυτόν τον τρόπο με τον εμετό τα δόντια χαλάνε και δημιουργείς και προβλήματά στον οισοφάγο... Έγινε κάτι που σε στεναχώρησε αυτές τις μέρες και ξεσπάσες σε Υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο? Κορίτσι δεν θα πρέπει να τιμωρεις τον εαυτό σου μετά από 1 υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο ( το λέω για να τα ακούω κι εγώ), πες στον εαυτό ότι ήταν μια κακή μέρα και ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα έχω τάση να κάνω υπερφαγικο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο έναν άνθρωπο που με καταλαβαίνει και θα του μιλήσω ή θα πάω μια βόλτα έξω χωρίς να πάρω μαζί μου χρήματα και θα γυρίσω στο σπίτι μόνο όταν καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου και σκεφτώ λογικά επίσης μπορείς να γράφεις στο σαιτ όταν έχεις την τάση για υπερφαγικο ή να πλύνεις τα τζάμια του σπιτιού σου ή να σκουπίσεις το σπίτι!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso ειλικρινά ξέρω πως αισθάνεσαι αυτή την στιγμή κι εγώ μετά από υπερφαγικο τα ίδια ακριβώς συναισθήματα με εσένα έχω...Όμως θα σε συμβούλευα αύριο να μην κάνεις αφαγια, γιατί η αφαγια οδηγεί σε υπερφαγια σε μια ευάλωτη στιγμή,το ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό, σπάσε τον φαύλο κύκλο αύριο φάε υγιεινά μπορείς αν θέλεις να μειώσεις λίγο τις θερμίδες αύριο εγώ πχ χτες εφαγα 908 θερμιδες που την Τέταρτη είχα κάνει υπερφαγικο παλιότερα δεν θα έτρωγα τίποτα μόνο ένα πράσινο τσάι θα έπινα και έναν σκέτο καφέ,μην ξανακάνεις όμως το ίδιο λάθος... Αύριο ξύπνα με την σκέψη ότι αποδω και πέρα θα έχεις αυτόσυγκρατηση και δεν θα ξανακάνεις άλλο υπερφαγικο και πες στον εαυτό σου ότι αύριο θα κάνω μια καινούργια αρχή, γιατί μου αξίζει να είμαι υγιείς και ευτυχισμένη και να νιώθω καλά με το σώμα μου!! Είναι πάρα πολύ καλό που πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο και σε συμβουλεύει και μπορείς να του ανοιχτεις και να μιλήσεις μαζί του για ότι σε απασχολεί!! Σε Παρακαλώ μην ξαναπείς ότι είσαι άχρηστη, μην μιλάς έτσι για τον εαυτό σου, όπως κι εγώ έχουμε μια διατροφική διαταραχη που σίγουρα θα βγούμε νικήτριες,είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό!!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κάτι που ξέχασα να πω είναι ότι δεν είναι πάρα πολλές οι θερμίδες που έφαγες σε αυτό το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο, εγώ σε ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο τρωω τις τριπλάσιες θερμιδες αποτι έφαγες εσύ σήμερα στο υπερφαγικο σου επεισόδιο, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κι εσύ με βοήθησες και με στηριξες την Τέταρτη που είχα κάνει υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο. Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του σαιτ να δίνουμε συμβουλές και να συμπαραστεκομαστε και να υποστηριζουμε η μία την άλλη!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που σε ακούω καλύτερα και περισσότερο αισιόδοξη!!! Έχουμε υπομονή,πείσμα και μεγάλη θέληση και είμαι σίγουρη ότι έτσι θα απαλλαγούμε από την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας-υπερφαγιας!! Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που θα πας μίνι εκδρομουλα σήμερα, θα αλλάξεις παραστάσεις και δεν θα σκέφτεσαι και το φαγητό, να περάσεις όμορφα κορίτσι!! Μπράβο που περπατησες ένα δίωρο το απόγευμα,χωρίς να έχεις πάρει χρήματα μαζί σου!! Το περπάτημα φτιάχνει την διάθεση βλέπεις και κόσμο στη διαδρομή και ξεχνιέσαι όσο να ναι από αυτά που σε απασχολούν,το βλέπω και στον εαυτό μου αυτό!! Είναι πολύ καλό που μίλησες στη μητέρα σου και στον ψυχολόγο, οι μητέρες μας καταλαβαινουν και μας συμβουλεύουν,γιατί πάντα μια μητέρα θέλει το καλύτερο για το παιδί της!! Σήμερα ξημέρωσε μια καινούργια μέρα καλή αρχή από σήμερα στην προσπάθεια σου!!! Καλά να περάσεις κορίτσι στην μίνι εκδρομουλα που θα πας!! :)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso καλημέρα, κι εγώ χαίρομαι πολύ που αλληλουποστηριζομαστε και μιλάμε, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βγούμε νικήτριες από τον αγώνα που δίνουμε ενάντια στην βουλιμια-υπερφαγια!! :) Κι εγώ Dulcinea del toboso την αμέσως επόμενη μέρα μετά από υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο δίψαω πολύ, και αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στην κατακρατηση υγρων που γίνεται στον οργανισμό εξαιτίας της κατανάλωσης μεγάλης ποσότητας ζάχαρης που υπάρχει στα γλυκά... Η υπερκινητικοτητα που είχες χθες πολύ πιθανόν να οφειλόταν στο πράσινο τσάι που όπως και ο καφές είναι διεγερτικα . Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα που πέρασες όμορφα στην μίνι εκδρομή που πήγες και άλλαξες για λίγο παραστάσεις και ξεχάστηκες από τα προβλήματα της καθημερινοτητας!! :) Χθες έφαγες πολύ καλά, υγιεινά και το καλύτερο είναι ότι δεν έκανες χθες αφαγια γιατί αυτό σίγουρα θα οδηγούσε σε ένα ακόμα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο!! Πιστεύω ότι επειδή χθες έφαγες λίγες θερμιδες θα έχεις αντισταθμισει τις θερμίδες από το υπερφαγικο που έκανες την Παρασκευή οπότε πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις παχύνει από το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο που είχες την Παρασκευή!! :) Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που σε ακούω αισιόδοξη και θα δεις ότι ξημερωνουν καλύτερες μέρες!! :) Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις να νικήσεις την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας-υπερφαγιας,γιατί έχεις απίστευτη θέληση και φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος που δεν τα παρατάει εύκολα!! :)

----------


## Good

Καλησπέρα Dulcinea del toboso δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπεσαι, εδώ στο σαιτ όλοι έχουμε μια άνιση μάχη με το φαγητό, εξάλλου μεταξύ μας τα μέλη του σαιτ δεν γνωριζόμαστε φατσικα ούτε γνωρίζουμε τα πραγματικά ονόματα των υπόλοιπων μελών του σαιτ... Πιστεύω για το χθεσινό βραδινό βουλιμικο επεισόδιο έφταιγε η αϋπνία που είχες, αχ πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω η αϋπνία όντως ανοίγει την όρεξη... Στο χθεσινό βραδινό σου υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο οι θερμίδες που καταναλωσες σίγουρα δεν ήταν πάνω από 1000, το καλό με εσένα είναι ότι όταν κάνεις υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο δεν τρως πάρα πολλές θερμίδες όπως εγώ που όταν με πιάσει λύσσα τρωω το σύμπαν μέχρι και τις 7000 θερμιδες σε Υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο μπορώ να φτάσω... Μετά από τα δύο υπερφαγικα επεισοδια που είχες, είναι πολύ καλό που ήπιες νερό και πράσινο τσάι κι έτσι φουσκωσες με τα υγρά και δεν έφαγες παραπάνω... Πιστεύω ότι και τα δύο υπερφαγικα επεισοδια που είχες οφείλονταν στην αυπνια, πιστεύω ότι από την αυπνια ξεκίνησε το κακό, τι ατυχία που χθες δεν σε πήρε ο ύπνος το βράδυ,αν είχες κοιμηθεί πιστεύω έστω 7 ώρες δεν θα είχες αυτά τα 2 υπερφαγικα επεισοδια σήμερα,μεγάλη ατυχία... Αποτι έχω παρατηρήσει αρκετοί έχουν αυπνια τώρα με την αλλαγή της ώρας και η μαμά μου δεν της έρχεται ύπνος το βράδυ με αποτέλεσμα να κοιμάται το πρωί,επειδή δεν μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί με την αλλαγή της ώρας αποτι μου έχει πει... Σε αυτό το σαιτ δεν είμαστε για να κατακρινουμε τα βιώματα των υπόλοιπων μελών, γιατί κανένα μέλος δεν είναι καλύτερο από το άλλο μέλος, όλοι έχουμε μια διατροφική διαταραχη, εδώ είμαστε γιατί νιώθουμε ότι μιλάμε με άτομα που μας καταλαβαινουν επειδή αντιμετωπιζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμάς κι έτσι δεν αισθανόμαστε μόνοι... Για αρχή θα μπορούσες να βάλεις στόχο να μην ξανακάνεις εμετό,γιατί όντως μετά από ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο όταν κάνεις εμετό δεν παχαίνεις,όμως έτσι επαναπαβεσε ότι δεν παίρνεις βάρος κι έτσι θα συνεχίζονται τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια,εγώ παλαιότερα είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω προκλητο εμετό με το δάχτυλο μετά από υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο,αλλά δεν τα κατάφερνα. Κάπου στο ίντερνετ είχα διαβάσει ότι με τον εμετό αποβαλεις το 50% των θερμίδων που έφαγες... Αν όμως δεν κάνεις εμετό,ούτε πάρεις καθαρτικα και διουρητικά και δεις την ζυγαρια να ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω,τότε θα δεις ότι παίρνεις βάρος με τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια και θα αρχίσεις να συγκρατησε κάθε φορά που σε πιάνει λύσσα... Δες το σαν κακή μέρα και αύριο κάνε μια καινούργια αρχή!! Κοπέλα μου καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς αισθάνεσαι αυτή την στιγμή, όμως μαζί σαν παρέα θα καταφέρουμε να νικήσουμε την βουλιμια!! Να ξέρεις ότι σε αυτό το σαιτ υπάρχουν άτομα που σε καταλαβαινουν και σε νοιάζονται όπως εγώ, δεν είσαι μόνη σου με αυτή την ΔΠΤ είμαι κι εγώ με την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας-υπερφαγιας και πολλές κοπέλες υποφέρουν από την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας-υπερφαγιας... Θέλω να σε ακούω αισιόδοξη μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου, αύριο ξημερώνει μια καινούργια μέρα καλύτερη από την σημερινή, είναι δύσκολο να απαλλαγούμε από αυτή την ΔΠΤ αλλά θα δεις μαζί θα τα καταφέρουμε!! :)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κοπέλα μου εννοείται ότι καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τα συναισθήματα σου,αφού κι εγώ αισθάνομαι μεγάλη στεναχωρια μετά από ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο, μόνο εκείνοι που δεν έχουν αυτή την ΔΠΤ δεν μπορούν να μας καταλάβουν... Τα χάπια ονομάζονται quiet life και είναι της lanes, είναι φυτικό ηρεμιστικό,παραδοσιακό φάρμακο φυτικής προέλευσης,που ανακουφίζει από τα ήπια συμπτώματα Ψυχικού άγχους στρες και νευρικής έντασης προαγοντας τον φυσικό ύπνο... Μπορείς να το αγοράσεις χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού από το φαρμακείο, έκανε 15,82 ? και έχει μέσα 100 χαπια που είναι ροζ και είναι στρογγυλά...Μπορείς να πάρεις έως 3 χαπια κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας για να αντιμετωπισεις το στρες ή για να καταπολεμησεις την αυπνια μπορείς να πάρεις έως 3 χαπια 1-2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο... Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω 1 χάπι 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο, χθες για παράδειγμα ήπια 1 χάπι στις 10 το βράδυ και με πήρε ο ύπνος στις 11.45, με βοήθησαν αυτά τα φάρμακα με την έννοια ότι πριν πάρω αυτά τα φάρμακα κοιμόμουν στις 12 το βράδυ και ξυπνούσα στις 3 το βράδυ και έτρωγα το πρωινό και να μένω αυπνη από τις 3 ώρα τα μεσάνυχτα και το πρωί την έβγαζα μόνο με ένα φραπέ με ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη μέχρι τις 1 το μεσημέρι που θα έτρωγα μεσημεριανό, με αποτέλεσμα κάθε πρωί να είχα μεγάλο φόβο ότι θα έκανα υπερφαγικο εφόσον ήμουν τόσες ώρες νηστική... Τώρα πια που παίρνω αυτό το φάρμακο δεν ξυπνάω κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας και κοιμάμαι συνολικά 7-8 ώρες και ξυπνάω 8 το πρωί, και 8 τρωω πρωινό,μια χαρά ώρα δηλαδή για πρωινό για μένα, γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ του ύπνου μεσημέρι δεν κοιμάμαι και δεν μπορούσα να μην κοιμάμαι και τη νύχτα... Εμένα με βοήθησε αυτό το φάρμακο και πολύ πιθανόν να βοηθήσει και εσένα στο θέμα του ύπνου και αν παίρνεις 1 χάπι κάθε μέρα 1-2 ώρες πριν κοιμηθείς θα σου κρατήσουν 100 χαπια που έχει συνολικά μέσα το βαζάκι πάνω από 3 μήνες!! 
Dulcinea del toboso οι συγγενείς σου που θα έρθουν θα μένουν στο σπίτι σου για τις μέρες που θα έρθουν ή έχουν δικό τους σπίτι ή θα μένουν σε ξενοδοχείο? Σε ρωτάω γιατί αν μείνουν στο σπίτι σου δες το σαν μια καλή ευκαιρία τις μέρες που θα κάτσουν ότι θα ντρέπεσαι μπροστά τους να φας παραπάνω κι έτσι δεν θα κάνεις υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο επειδή θα ντρέπεσαι τους συγγενείς σου!! 
Το quiet life δεν νομίζω να προκαλεί εθισμό γιατί στο φυλλάδιο λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν παραληφθεί κάποια δόση... Έχει και κάποιες παρενέργειες,εγώ προσωπικά από την Πέμπτη που το παίρνω δεν έχω εμφανίσει κάποια παρενέργεια, οι παρενέργειες είναι γαστρεντερικα συμπτώματα όπως ναυτία,κοιλιακες κράμπες,αγγειιτιδα μπορεί να εμφανιστούν.Η συχνότητα δεν είναι γνωστή. 
Κορίτσι, ελπίζω σήμερα να φας υγιεινά και να είσαι πάντα χαρούμενη και αισιόδοξη!! :)

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Κοίταξα αυτά τα χάπια (πολύ ακριβά όμως στην Ελλάδα, εδώ κάνουν 4 λίρες) και φαίνεται να είναι παρόμοια με αυτά που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν, τα Kalms, τα οποία τα λατρεύω γιατί κάνανε φοβερή δουλειά όταν ήμουν κάπως αγχωμένη. Τα είχα δώσει και στον μικρό μου αδελφό για τις πανελλήνιες και ήταν πολύ ήρεμος, άλλοι τα χρησιμοποιούν όταν είναι να δώσουν για δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου κάνανε φοβερή δουλειά στην αυπνία, αλλά από άλλους έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάει. Για την αυπνία, η οποία σε εμένα οφείλεται σε υπερδιέργεση κάνω τα εξής:
α) τουλάχιστον μία ώρα πριν τον ύπνο κλείνω φώτα κεντρικά και ανοίγουμε κίτρινο, χαμηλό φως του στυλ πορτατίφ. Επίσης έχω βάλει ειδικό φωτισμό στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή για να μη με κρατάει ξύπνια. Αν πιεις και κανά χαμομήλι βοηθάει
β) αν έχω υπερδιέργεση βάζω 1-2 σταγόνες λεβάντας σε ένα χαρτί και κοιμάμαι με αυτό πάνω στο πρόσωπό μου ή δίπλα. Υπάρχουν και στικ λεβάντας που αλείφεις στους κροτάφους. Η λεβάντα πέρα ότι σε ηρεμεί, προσφέρει και βαθύ ύπνο.
γ) αρχίζω και μετράω μέσα σου αργά, προσπαθώντας να συγκεντρωθώ στους αριθμούς. Αν η σκέψη μου πάει αλλού την επαναφέρω ξανά στο μέτρημα. Αυτό βασικά είναι διαλογισμός mindfullness. Κάπου στο 100 συνήθως με έχει πάρει ο ύπνος αλλά έχω φτάσει και στο 200.

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso καλησπέρα!! :) Χαχαχα :) Χαίρομαι πολύ που όταν πήρες 1 χάπι το μεσημέρι σε χαλάρωσε και σου έφυγε το στρες!!! Καλά έκανες που πήρες τα 50 χαπια αντί για τα 100, γιατί δεν ήξερες αν θα έβλεπες αποτελέσματα όσον αφορά το στρες και την αυπνια, εγώ δεν το ήξερα ότι βγαίνει και σε 50 χαπια!! Θα θελα να ακούσω και αν είδες αποτέλεσμα παίρνοντας το χάπι το βραδυ όσον αφορά την αυπνια!! Εγώ με αυτό το χάπι το quiet life κοιμάμαι το βράδυ 7-8 ώρες από την στιγμή που θα με πάρει ο ύπνος, αλλά ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός!!

----------


## Reine

η γιογκα ειναι θεικη.. αρκει να βρεις ινστρακτορα που να ξερει τι του/της γινεται. Οχι καποιον απο 4ωρο σεμιναριο, αν μπορεις, βρες καποιο γυμναστηριο που εχει και ομαδικα για καλυτερη τιμη. Αλλως παιζει να βγει 50 ευρω τα 8-16 μαθηματα

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso χαίρομαι πολύ που σε βοηθησε το χάπι quiet life στην αυπνια!! :) Η αϋπνία γενικά ανοίγει την όρεξη και όταν το βράδυ έχεις αυπνια το πρωί αισθάνεσαι κουρασμένη!! Εγώ παίρνω 1 χάπι quiet life μόνο το βράδυ, δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας... Συνήθως παίρνω το χάπι στις 10.00 το βράδυ και στις 11.00 με πιάνει ο ύπνος και σήμερα για παράδειγμα ξύπνησα στις 8.00 το πρωί ,αλλά σήμερα άργησα να το πάρω και το πήρα στις 11.30 το βράδυ και πιστεύω ότι στις 12.30 θα με πιάσει σήμερα ο ύπνος!! :) Μπραβω Dulcinea del toboso που ελέγχεις τη διατροφή σου, και φαίνεσαι αισιόδοξη και με καλή ψυχολογία,χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα!! :)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso κοπέλα μου, καλά έκανες και έγραψες στο σαιτ για το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο που είχες!! Εδώ σε αυτό το σαιτ υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα που έχουν την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας και μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν!! Σήμερα Dulcinea del toboso είχες βουλιμικο επεισόδιο αφού μετά από την υπερφαγια έκανες εμετό, όμως σκέψου ότι πέρασαν αρκετές μέρες που ήσουν "καθαρή" από υπερφαγικα επεισοδια!! Επικεντρώσου στα θετικά και στα ευχάριστα γεγονότα ,ότι δηλαδή έχεις θετικές εξελίξεις στη ζωή σου και μην αφήσεις ένα βουλιμικο επεισόδιο να σου χαλάσει την διάθεση!! Έχεις γύρω σου ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε όπως τους γονείς σου και τους συγγενείς σου που έχουν έρθει!!Επίσης,έχε στο νου σου ότι με ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο δεν καταστρέφεις όλη την προσπάθεια που είχες κάνει για να αδυνατισεις τις προηγούμενες μέρες, το πολύ πολύ να έχεις πάρει 100-200 γρ που όμως θα τα χάσεις τις επόμενες μέρες, μπορεί και για μια μέρα που έκανες υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο να είναι σαν να μην το έκανες,μπορεί δηλαδή να μην έχεις πάρει καθόλου βάρος από αυτό το επεισόδιο!! Όμως, μην ανησυχείς αφού αύριο θα συνεχίσεις την διαιτα, μην στεναχωριεσαι για το σημερινό επεισόδιο!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso ούτε κι εγώ έχω φίλες, γενικά είμαι απομονωμένη και κλειστή... Αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν ήθελα, θα έβρισκα παρέες. Δηλαδή δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που επιδιώκω να βρω φίλες. Δεν το έχω συζητήσει αυτό με κάποιον ειδικό . Ίσως επειδή έχω τους γονείς μου και συζητάω μαζι τους ότι με απασχολεί,γιαυτό να μην με πειράζει τόσο πολύ.κατά τη γνώμη μου και αυτό παίζει ρόλο στη διατροφική διαταραχη που έχουμε επειδή κατά βάθος μας στεναχωρεί το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουμε παρέες και έτσι ξεσπαμε στο φαγητό...

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Γεια σου Dulcinea, δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω πλήρη συνεδρία διαλογισμού π.χ της μισής ώρας χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα άλλο, αλλά λειτουργεί ακόμα και όταν κάνεις άσχετα πράγματα, π.χ. όταν πλένεις τα πιάτα που είναι υποτίθεται παρόμοιο.
Αυτό με το μέτρημα βασίζεται στην ίδια αρχή και είναι ουσιαστικά mindfullness αφού αδειάζεις το μυαλό σου και επικεντρώνεσαι μόνο σε ένα πράγμα και όταν πας να σκεφτείς κάτι άλλο το επαναφέρεις ξανά εκεί που πρέπει. Ε, αυτό με κοιμίζει εμένα.

Σε σχέση με το βουλιμικό επεισόδιο, και τι έγινε αν μια φορά έφαγες πολύ; Γιατί πρέπει να είσαι τόσο αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου;

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ ότι κι εγώ στο παρελθόν έχω φτάσει στη δεκαετία των 20 μου να κάνω εμετό και κάποια περίοδο πήγε να μου γίνει μόνιμο, σαν εύκολη λύση. Μετά όμως διάβασα όλες τις προειδοποιήσεις για το πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι και είπα στον εαυτό μου "Τέρμα ο εμετός, αν φας θα το υποστείς και θα παχύνεις και αν δεν σου αρέσει θα κάνεις κάτι για αυτό αλλά δεν θα βασιστείς στην εύκολη λύση". Ο εμετός είναι η εύκολη λύση, άσε που αποτελεί και δικαιολογία πριν καν αρχίσεις το φαγητό γιατί σκέφτεσαι ότι μπορείς να φας όσο θες και μετά να κάνεις εμετό. Μετά, έφτασα μερικές φορές σε σημείο να σκάσω και να θέλω να κάνω εμετό γιατί ένιωθα ότι θα πεθάνω αλλά σκεφτόμουν "Τώρα λούσου το, αφού εσύ το έφτασες εκεί και κανένας άλλος". Ε, μετά από μερικές φορές αναγκάστηκα τουλάχιστον να αναγνωρίζω το σημείο πριν σκάσω τελείως μα τελείως, ώστε να μην χρειάζομαι νοσοκομείο και σταμάταγα τουλάχιστον εκεί.

Παρεπιμπτόντως εμένα το πράσινο τσάι μου φέρνει φοβερή υπογλυκαιμία και πείνα και είπα προχτές ότι δεν θα το ξαναπιώ. Έχω αγοράσει κιόλας γύρα στα 7 κουτιά και τώρα να δω τι θα τα κάνω. Μήπως το πράσινο τσάι λοιπόν είχε κάποια επίδραση;

----------


## Good

Aphelia εγώ δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι το πράσινο τσάι αυξάνει την όρεξη. Εγώ προσωπικά πριν λίγο καιρό έπινα μέσα στη μέρα 3 καφέδες νές τους κανονικούς με την καφεΐνη με 3 γαλατακια light, 3 φλυτζανια πράσινο τσάι,3 κουτάκια Coca-Cola light των 330ml και έναν νες σκέτο, με αποτέλεσμα παρόλο που έφτανα τις θερμίδες συντήρησης μου να πείναω πάρα πολύ... Καθώς σκεφτόμουν τι μπορεί να φταίει και νιώθω τόση πείνα σκεφτόμουν μέχρι και ότι μπορεί να έχω πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή,αλλά δεν έχω κληρονομικοτητα για πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή... Μετά είπα "από σήμερα σταματάω την Coca Cola light εντελώς και τα 3 φλιτζάνια πράσινο τσάι" και τώρα πλέον πίνω 1 καφέ φραπέ με 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη και έναν καφέ φραπέ ντεκαφεινε με ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη!! Και τώρα δεν νιώθω την τόσο μεγάλη πείνα που ένιωθα πριν!! Aphelia δεν χρειάζεται κατά την γνώμη μου να σταματήσεις να πίνεις εντελώς πράσινο τσάι,αλλά μην πίνεις μεγάλες ποσότητες πράσινο τσάι μέσα στη μέρα πχ 1 φλυτζανι πράσινο τσάι όταν πίνεις την μέρα,μια χαρά είναι,αφού έχεις αγοράσει και 7 κουτιά κρίμα είναι να πάνε χαμένα !! :) 
Aphelia πως τα πας εσύ με την διατροφή σου?

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Good, εγώ δεν μπορώ πια να πιω ούτε ένα φλυτζάνι, την Παρασκευή τσαντίστηκα πάρα πολύ γιατί έχω πάει στο γραφείο μου να δουλέψω και αναγκάστηκα να φύγω άρον άρον το μεσημέρι μετά το πράσινο τσάι γιατί νόμιζα ότι θα πέσω κάτω, άσε που η νοητική μου ικανότητα έπεσε στο 0 οπότε δεν μπορούσα να κάνω δουλειά έτσι κι αλλιώς. Λύσσαξα μετά να φάω. Κι είχα πάρει παζί μου ένα κουτί γιατί έλεγα ότι θα πίνω στο γραφείο. Το είχα πάθει και τις τελευταίες φορές που είχα πιει με λεμόνι και νόμιζα ότι είναι το λεμόνι γιατί κατεβάζει την πίεση. Παλιά μάλλον δεν είχα πρόβλημα φαίνεται γιατί έτρωγα πολύ περισσότερο από ότι τώρα και αν μου ερχόταν να φάω θα έτρωγα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το πράσινο τσάι μου είναι χωρίς καφείνη γιατί είμαι υπερβολικά ευαίσθητη, δεν το συζητάω καν για καφέ, ούτε καν κοκακόλα δεν μπορώ να πιω, ακόμα και η μεγάλη ποσότητα σοκολάτας με πειράζει. Όταν βγαίνω έξω αναγκαστικά διαλέγω ότι ρόφημα δεν έχει καφείνη, π.χ. χαμομήλι, ρόιμπος, αποξηραμένα φρούτα, μέντα άντε και σοκολάτα καμιά φορά αν δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο. Τα κουτιά θα τα μοιράσω απλά στην ομάδα αδυνατίσματος, έτσι κι αλλιώς φέρνουμε κάτι κάθε φορά και μπαίνει σε λοταρία, συνήθως είναι φρούτα ή λαχανικά, το πρώτο βραβείο το παίρνει αυτός που έχασε τα πιο πολλά κιλά την εβδομάδα και τα υπόλοιπα μπαίνουν σε λαχνό.

Με την διατροφή μου τα πάω εκπληκτικά. Μόλις τώρα έκανα ανάλυση στον αδελφό μου που μένουμε μαζί πόσο ευχαριστημένη είμαι και ότι επιτέλους βρήκα πως να τρώω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου χωρίς να νιώθω στέρηση, χωρίς να νιώθω ότι πεινάω, ενώ θεωρώ ότι τρέφομαι πολύ υγιεινά. Μου έχει γίνει συνήθεια και δεν μπορώ να διαννοηθώ να φάω διαφορετικά. Όταν βγαίνω έξω μία δύο φορές την εβδομάδα για φαγητό ή ποτό, ναι, εκεί θα κάνω τις ατασθαλίες μου σε λογικά πλαίσια και παρόλα αυτά είμαι μία χαρά.

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδας έχω εντείνει λίγο και την προσπάθειά μου, γιατί ναι μεν έχανα πριν αλλά αργά, και τώρα χάνω πιο γρήγορα, χωρίς ακόμα να νιώθω στέρηση, βασικά έκοψα να τρώω πολύ έξω και κάνω γυμναστική.

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Μήπως να μην του επιτρέψεις να νιώσει αυτή την ανακούφιση; Είναι σαν να μην παίρνεις ευθύνη για τις πράξεις σου έτσι. Αφού έφαγες θα πρέπει να το υποστείς. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω καρδιακή προσβολή από το πολύ φαί καμιά φορά και ακόμα κι έτσι δεν τον έκανα τον εμετό. Νομίζω όμως πια ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω εμετό. Κάποιες φορές που προσπάθησα πιο παλιά νομίζω ότι το έχω συνδέσει τόσο αρνητικά στο μυαλό μου που μου είναι αδύνατο, λες και δεν με αφήνω.

----------


## Aphelia_ed

Αχ, ούτε καν αντέχω να το σκεφτώ γιατί έχω κι εγώ γάτους, έναν εδώ και τρεις στην Ελλάδα και τρέμω μην πάθουν τίποτα. Κουράγιο και κοίτα να δεις μήπως ξέρει κάτι κάποιος στη γειτονιά.

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso λυπάμαι πολύ για το γάτακι σου που χάθηκε και εύχομαι να βρεθεί σύντομα!! Επειδή είναι η εποχή που ζευγαρώνουν οι γάτες, μήπως έχει φύγει γιατί ψάχνει αρσενικά? Ειλικρινά Dulcinea del toboso με συγκίνησαν πολύ αυτά που έγραψες, περιγράφεις πολύ καλά την κοινωνία την οποία ζούμε... Κι εγώ είμαι φιλοζωη, και εμείς στον κήπο έχουμε 7 γατάκια και τα ταιζουμε, 1 σκυλάκι και 4 καναρίνια!! Κορίτσι μην ζητάς συγγνώμη, καλά έκανες και έγραψες σε αυτό το σαιτ αυτά που αισθάνεσαι, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να λέμε αυτά που μας στεναχωρουν ειδικά εμείς που έχουμε την ΔΠΤ της υπερφαγιας -βουλιμιας,γιατί έτσι μειώνονται και οι πιθανότητες να ξεσπασουμε στο φαγητό!! Όσο για τα κορίτσια που ήταν πρώην φίλες σου μην τους δίνεις καμιά σημασία, εκείνες έχασαν όχι εσύ!! Φαίνεσαι πολύ ευαίσθητο κορίτσι και ομιλητηκη και σίγουρα θα βρεις καινούργιες φίλες που θα σε καταλαβαινουν!! Μακάρι να βρεθεί το γάτακι σου, εγώ έχω καλή προαισθηση, δεν πιστεύω ότι του έχει συμβεί κάποιο κακό, μπορεί να πήγε κάπου σε ένα μέρος ασφαλές για να γεννήσει... Αν έχεις κάποιο νεότερο ενημέρωσε μας αν θέλεις, θα χαρώ πολύ να μάθω!!

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso μην χάνεις την ελπίδα σου, μπορεί να βρεθεί το γάτακι σου και το εύχομαι!! Αν όμως δεν βρεθεί είναι πολύ καλή πράξη από μέρους σου να πάρεις αδέσποτο γάτακι, αποτι ράτσας!! Έχω ακούσει ότι αυτοί που πραγματικά είναι φιλόζωοι προτιμούν να πάρουν αδέσποτο ζώο αποτι ράτσας. Dulcinea del toboso προσπάθησε να μην παραλείπεις γεύματα, γιατί η παράλειψη γευμάτων οδηγεί σε Υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο.

----------


## Kadi

Ααχ θα θελα να χα ενα γατακι...παλια ειχαμε αλλα μετα τα πηγαμε στη γιαγια μου στο χωριο:/

----------


## Kadi

Dulkinea το βρηκες το γατακι?

----------


## purplerose_ed

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## maria030

> _Originally posted by purplerose_
> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.



purplerose δεν παιζεσαι χαχα ... Μπορουμε να ψεκασουμε ομως :wink1:

----------


## purplerose_ed

Εχω baygon και ζιπελαιο! Δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα δυο κανει! Kadi, οταν πας σουπερμαρκετ και αγορασεις τις λαχταριστες σοκολατιτσες, πατατακια κ.λπ. ''για να φουσκωσει η κοιλαρα σου'' παρε και κανενα εντομοκτονο :) Που ξερεις βρε μπορει να φουσκωσεις μια ωρα αρχιτερα και να κανεις και μπαμ :)
[συγγνωμη απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ αν ακουγομαι κακια αλλα she asked fot it:smirk::saint::shocked2: ]

----------


## Kadi

Ξερετε κατι......δε ξερω τι σωμε εχετε εσεις και τι προτιμισεις...αλλα δεν ειναι ωραιο να κοροιδευουμε τπυς ανθρωπους ετσι....εσυ μπορει να εχεις ασχολειες..εγω δεν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω στη ζωη μου.... ειναι ενας τροπος να περναω την ωρα μονηου μες το σπιτι

----------


## purplerose_ed

> _Originally posted by Kadi_
> Ξερετε κατι......δε ξερω τι σωμε εχετε εσεις και τι προτιμισεις...αλλα δεν ειναι ωραιο να κοροιδευουμε τπυς ανθρωπους ετσι....εσυ μπορει να εχεις ασχολειες..εγω δεν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω στη ζωη μου.... ειναι ενας τροπος να περναω την ωρα μονηου μες το σπιτι


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ διαβαζεις τι γραφεις??
1. ''δεν ειναι ωραιο να κοροιδευουμε τους ανθρωπους ετσι'' Μιλας εσυ που μπηκες σε ενα φορουμ αποτελουμενο απο ατομα με διατροφικες διαταραχες και κανεις μονο ειρωνικα ποστ και σχολια που εμφανως αποσκοπουν στο να μειωσουν και να ενοχλησουν οποιον εχει αντιμετωπισει το προβλημα της υπερφαγιας; Πλεον δεν αμφιβαλλω απλως για το ηθος σου, το οποιο σιγουρα δεν εχεις, αλλα και για τις διανοητικες σου ικανοτητες. Και δεν σε κατατασσω ουτε στους διανοητικως αρρωστους γιατι πολλοι απο αυτους εχουν συναισθηση σε ενα βαθμο και αλλες ευαισθησιες... Νομιζω εισαι μια κατηγορια κακοηθεστατου πραγματος απο μονη σου

2. Και μονη σου το λες. Δεν εχεις τι να κανεις και κοροιδευεις (η νομιζεις πως κοροιδευεις) τους αλλους. Τι νομιζεις οτι πετυχαινεις ετσι; Μπορει να σου απανταμε για να σε βαλουμε στη θεση σου, αλλα ουσιαστικα, ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του μαχες να δωσει και δεν τον ενδιαφερει να κατσει να ασχοληθει μαζι σου, ουτε θα κλεισει τον υπολογιστη ενθυμουμενος εσενα. Το μονο που καταφερνεις να εισπραξεις ειναι δουλεμα, που σου αξιζει και με το παραπανω, αντιπαθεια και στο τελος αδιαφορια. Βρες κατι να ασχοληθεις , get a life, υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι ... Οχι οτι πιστευω πως ατομα με μηδενικη ψυχικη καλλιεργεια θα γινουν ανθρωποι αλλα απο το να μην κανεις τιποτα κανε αυτο. Ειναι πολυ δελεαστικο να σου απανταμε γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να αφηνω τιποτα απαπαντητο, κατι τυπακια της βουρτσας σαν εσενα ειδικα δεν μπορω να τα αφηνω να αλωνιζουν και να χαιρονται :) Αλλα πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε να μη σου απανταμε καθολου, γιατι ενισχυουμε το προβλημα σου και βοηθαμε τις συνηθειες σου να διατηρουνται, το μυαλο σου να συρρικνωνεται κι αλλο με το να σου δινουμε λαβη να ανταπαντας. Τωρα, δεν ξερω, πρεπει να κλαιμε που υπαρχουν τετοια ''κατασκευασματα'' γυρω μας, να γελαμε με τα χαλια τους στο τελος η να αδιαφορουμε τελειως? Εργασια για το σπιτι, σε 100 λεξεις.

Με αγαπη παντα.

----------


## Good

> _Originally posted by purplerose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kadi_
> Ξερετε κατι......δε ξερω τι σωμε εχετε εσεις και τι προτιμισεις...αλλα δεν ειναι ωραιο να κοροιδευουμε τπυς ανθρωπους ετσι....εσυ μπορει να εχεις ασχολειες..εγω δεν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω στη ζωη μου.... ειναι ενας τροπος να περναω την ωρα μονηου μες το σπιτι
> 
> 
> ...


Purplerose με εκφράζεις πλήρως!! Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα έγραψες παραπάνω!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## maria030

purplerose δεν μπορουσες να τα πεις καλυτερα... Αυτες τις μερες σκεφομουν να γραψω κατι σαν και αυτα που γραφεις αλλα δεν το εκανα γιατι θεωρω οτι το να προκαλλει ειναι ο στοχος της .. Τρεφεται απο αυτο που κανει και απο τα πιθανα σχολια που μπορει να κερδισει... Θεωρω απλα οτι η λυση ειναι απλα η αδιαφορια .... Να μην απανταμε καν και να μην ασχολουμαστε καν... Σαν να μην υπαρχει... Γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει ειναι χαμενη ετσι κι αλλιως στη νοσηρη της πραγματικοτητα...
Δυστυχως οταν εισαι τοσο αρρωστος οτι και να σου λεει ο αλλος δεν καταλαβαινεις τπτ...
Το μονο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι καποιοι μπορει να διαβαζουν και να στεναχωριουνται... και πραγματικα απορω γιατι οι διαχειριστες δεν παιρνουν καν θεση ....

----------


## Kadi

Θεε μου purple rose θα ησπυν τελειος δικιγορος👍😀...μ αρεσουνε κατι γυναικουλες σαν κι εσενα που οταν θτμωνετε λετε ενα καρο λογια και λογια και νομιζετε οτι τα λετε ξηγημενα και οτι ειστε σταρατες!ο τροπος που ειρωνευεστει με εξιταρει!......αυτο με την αριηση το κανε και μια γνωστη μου και εκνευριζε πληρος!

----------


## Kadi

Αριθμιση*

----------


## Kadi

Κι επεισης 
..εγω δς κοροιηδεψα κανεναν και δεν ηρθα σε αυρο τσατ για κανεναν κακο σκοπο ...ηθαλα απλα νε πω καπου το πονο μου...αλλα οκευ εχεις δικιο δεν ηστε ψυχιατρειο εδω....και ουτεπορειτε να κανετε εναν ωασανισμενο ανθρωπο..ή ισως ενα τερας σαν ενα να μιωσει αμθρωπος....ονευ θα βγω απ αυτο το φορουμ...και θα παω σε καναν ψυχολογο καλυτερα σας ευχαριστω παντος για τις συμβουλες σας

----------


## purplerose_ed

Aγαπη μου ΕΙΜΑΙ δικηγορος!!!! :o:o:o:o Νομικη Αθηνας σπουδαζωω! 
Δεν βλεπω καποια ειρωνεια, σου απαντησα κυριολεκτικα. Τωρα το ποια ειναι εδω μεσα η ''γυναικουλα'' αστο να το κρινουν ολα τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ :)

(Αγαπημενες good και μαρια ευχαριστω! Μαρια, ναι, ειναι η μονη λυση οπως φανηκε μολις τωρα ακομα εναργεστερα.:smug b: )

----------


## maria030

http://directnews.gr/images/stories/..._14-1-2013.jpg 

τελος δικης αποφαση επαρθη ;)

----------


## Kadi

Φαινετε παντως πως εχεις σχςση με ρη δικιγορικη και δε το λεω για κακο

----------


## Kadi

Παντος....αν δε σε νοιαζει και δε σ αρεσει...μην ασχολεισε!μη καθεσε να γραφεις ολοκληρες κειμεναρες και τα αναλυεις!....κι εγω πολλα απ αυτα που γρεφετε δε με νοιαζουν αλλα δε σας εχω πει τιποτα...αλλα απ την αρχη με πηρατε ολοι μσ κακοατι επειδη ειπα αυτο με το ψυχολοηο....που τι ειπα στην ουσια "γιατι ψυχακιας ειμαι😛?" Και εβαλα αυτη τη φατσα κιολλας απο διπλα για να δειξω οτι το πα για τη πλακα επειδη ειλικρινα δεν ηξερα οτι οποιο εχουν διατροφικες διαταραχες πανε σε ψυχολογο...λες και αλη ορεξη δεν ειχα εγω να καθομαι να γινομαι κακος και να κοροηδευω ανθρωπους που δε ξερω και που αντιμετοπιζουν σωβαρα προβληματα... λες και ειμαι τοσο χαζος για να καταλαβω οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι σωστο...αλλα βεβαια πεσατε ολες μετα οι καργες κι αρχησατε να λετε τρολακι και τρολακι...εγω απλα ηθελα να σας πω αυτο το συμβαν που εγινε για να μαθω αν οντος ειναι υπερφαγικο ή οχι επειδη εγω απο μονος μου δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ειμε τελειος ασχετος μ αυτο το θεμα! ....ε και μετα λοιπων ολες προσπαθησατε να μου βρειτε κουσουρια...οτι και καλα εγω αυτα που εγραφα τα ειχα δει απο αλα μελη και τα λεγα για να τους κοροιδεψω θελω απλα να ξερετε οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει καθολου εγω απο μομος μου τα γραφα

----------


## Kadi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## lea

Εγω kadi σε καταλαβαίνω και το μόνο που έχω να πω ειναι πως λυπαμαι που εισαι τοσο δυστυχισμενος. Ολοι εδω ειμαστε δυστυχεις λίγο ή πολύ. Η δυστυχία παίρνει πολλά προσωπα, μερικες φορές και το προσωπο της κακιας, της ειρωνείας κτλ. Και οσοι ανταποδιδουν την κακια με κακία ειναι γιατι ισως δεν σκεφτηκαν ποτε πως αν σε μια ειρωνικη κουβεντα του αλλου απαντησω με αλλο τροπο και δεν ανταποδωσω με ειρωνεια , τοτε και εγω αλλα και ο αλλος θα εχουμε κερδισει κατι. Love is all we need. Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως από ελλειψη αγάπης ειμαστε εδω με δπτ και αυτο κατα βαθος αναζηταμε ολοι.

----------


## purplerose_ed

Lea δεν ξερω αν αναφερεσαι σε μενα στο ''οσοι απαντανε στην κακια με κακια δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι δεν κερδιζουν κατι '' ... Θεωρω απλως χρεος, οταν εχει γινει μια προσβολη Α και η ''ζυγαρια'' ειναι ανιση, αυτο να λεγεται και να φαινεται. Ειμαστε φορουμ στο οποιο μπαινουν ανθρωποι με παρα πολυ σοβαρα θεματα υγειας, που τα θεματα αυτα ειναι κυριολεκτικα ζωης και θανατου, ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα και πολλοι παλευουν μια ολοκληρη ζωη. Οταν ερχεται καποιος και εδω και καιρο ειρωνευεται επιδεικτικα και κοροιδευει μια κατασταση ειναι λες και θελει να μειωσει και να περιγελασει οσους εχουν το προβλημα. Ακομα και αν αποδειχθει χαζος αυτος που τα κανει, και διαταραγμενη συνειδηση να χει γενικως, που δεν παιζει εδω τετοιο θεμα, οταν κατι μας προσβαλλει οφειλουμε να το λεμε. Δεν γινεται να προσπαθει καποιος να περιπαιξει τοσο σοβαρα θεματα και να μην του απανταει κανεις οπως του αρμοζει. 
Δεν πιστεψα οτι ''κερδισα κατι'', που απαντησα , κατι χειροπιαστο. Για μενα κερδισα κατι, γιατι αφενος μιλησα εξ ονοματος πολλων μελων του φορουμ που ηθελαν μεχρι προτινος να εκφραστουν και για καποιο λογο το απεφυγαν και γιατι ειμαι ετσι σαν ατομο που θελω το καθετι να μπαινει στη θεση του. Αν δεν ηξερα αλλωστε οτι εμεις που εχουμε περασει το θεμα των κιλων, ο καθενας στο δικο του βαθμο και με αλλη ενταση κ χρονο κλπ, χρειαζομαστε αγαπη, δε θα ειχα λογαριασμο στο φορουμ, ουτε θα ηθελα να βοηθησω τον καθενα ξεχωριστα απο εδω. 
Η Kadi δεν ειναι περιπτωση ομως που την παιρνεις σοβαρα γιατι εξαρχης εδειξε αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα, κοροιδια, ανωριμοτητα και καμια δυνατοτητα επικοινωνιας. Τωρα, ακομα κ αυτη/αυτος δεν ξερω και φυλο, εχει θεματα και θελει να συζητησει σοβαρα, εγω δεν θα πω οχι, αρκει βεβαια να σιγουρευτω οτι οντως μιλα σοβαρα και δεν τα κανει απο τρολαρισμα, κατι για το οποιο δυσκολα μπορω να πειστω πλεον.

Εν ολιγοις, οταν επισημαινεις κατι που συμβαινει γυρω σου κυριολεκτικα και εκφερεις αποψη, οταν ο αλλος εχει δειξει συμπεριφορα τελειως ανηθικη αν θες σε εναν τετοιο χωρο, δεν νομιζω οτι μιλαμε για φαση ''απαντω στην κακια με κακια'' αλλα προσπαθω να βαλω μια ταξη, να εξισσοροπησω μια ζυγαρια που γερνει. Αν ηταν ετσι επρεπε να δεχομαστε τα παντα παθητικα και να μας περνανε για χαζους. Ε οχι, ακουμε, βλεπουμε, αλλα πρεπει και να μιλαμε..

----------


## Good

Lea αν όντως το σχόλιο σου ότι "όσοι απαντάνε στην κακία με κακία δεν καταλαβαινουν ότι δεν κερδίζουν κάτι... ", πήγαινε για την purplerose θα σου πω Lea ότι γίνεσαι άδικη!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν Lea να υποστηρίζεις ένα άτομο όπως ο Kadi (μάλλον άντρας πρέπει να ναι), ο οποίος κοροϊδεύει τα άτομα που έχουν την ΔΠΤ της υπερφαγιας, αυτό δείχνει ότι δεν έχει ο Kadi κανέναν σεβασμό απέναντι στα άτομα με ΔΠΤ, Αλίμονο δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να κοροιδευουμε άτομα που αντιμετωπιζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα είτε σωματικό είτε ψυχολογικό, τι είμαστε τέλος πάντων ζώα? (συγνώμη για την έκφραση, αλλά ο Kadi μου βγάζει τον χειρότερο μου εαυτό), δηλαδή δεν έχουμε καμία συμπόνια για τους άλλους? Συμφωνώ με την purplerose, η οποία τον έβαλε τον Kadi στη θέση του!! Εγώ όπως και άλλα μέλη που αντιμετωπιζουμε την ΔΠΤ της υπερφαγιας, θιχτηκαμε και εκνευρίστηκαμε με το τρολαρισμα του Kadi, ο οποίος παριστανε και την γυναίκα Ντροπή του!! Ελπίζω Lea να αναθεωρήσεις την στάση σου απέναντι στην purplerose , αν όντως στο σχόλιο σου τα έβαλες με την purplerose και όχι με αυτόν που έπρεπε τον καραμελενιο δηλαδή!!

----------


## maria030

θεωρω οτι οσο συνεχιζεται αυτο και συμμετεχουμε και εμεις και αξια δινουμε στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο και κακο στον εαυτο μας κανουμε .... Εγω προτιμησα να αδιαφορησω γιατι πολυ απλα δεν αξιζει ουτε μια στιγμη την προσοχη μας ... Και εμεις εχουμε προβλημα αλλα αν μη τι αλλο εχουμε κερδισει ενα σεβασμο για τον εαυτο μας, οπως σεβομαστε και τους αλλους ...
Αν και θεωρω οτι η παρουσια του συγκεκριμενου ειναι μονο για να προκαλλεσει και να κοροιδεψει και δεν πιστευω τις προσφατες δικαιολογιες...Και ειλικρινα δεν ξερω ποιος εχει πιο σοβαρο προβλημα εμες με τις διαταρραχες που ειμαστε συνειδητοποιημένοι η καποιος που παρουσιαζεται ως γυναικα αρχικα , ενω ειναι αντρας και το μονο σκοπο που εχει ειναι να τραβηξει την προσοχη ( αυτο εχει αναγκη και πολλα αλλα, γιατι υπαρχει ενα τεραστιο κενο, δεν θα μπω καν στη διαδικασια) προσβαλλοντας και κοροιδευοντας?

----------


## afratoulini90

Don't feed the trolls!!!!!!

----------


## maria030

Dulcinea del Toboso έχεις χιλια δικια ... Το.ειπα και το ξαναλέω... Γιατί οι διαχειριστές δεν κάνουν κάτι?
Δεν ξερω πως αυτό λειτουργεί ... Εμείς πρέπει να το πούμε ? Ώστε να σβηστούν και τα σχόλια απο το ποστ σου...

----------


## purplerose_ed

Dulcinea del Toboso πες τα χρυσοστομη, σαγαπω!!!!!!!!!!! Και εγω ετσι σκεφτομουν καποτε οπως λες!!! Δικαιολογουμε τους αλλους και εμεις που ποτε δεν πειραξαμε κανεναν συσσωρευουμε εν τελει τα ψυχολογικα τους εις τη νιοστη!!! Συμφωνω δεν πρεπει να δινουμε εκταση στο θεμα κι αλλη γιατι τρεφουμε τον καθενα κακοβουλο (το ειπα και στο αρχικο μου σχολιο) αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ καποια στιγμη να μιλησουμε και επισης δεν μπορουμε να ανεχομαστε εδω τον καθενα που διακηρυσσει αγαπη χωρις να καταλαβαινει τι κρυβεται απο πισω. Δεν γινεται να βρεθουμε και φταιχτες επειδη απλα υπερασπιζομαστε αντικειμενικα το δικιο μας, τη στιγμη που αλλος ξεκινησε ενα ειδος επιθεσης. Δε θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο.

Μαρια, δεν ξερω, πραγματικα τι παιζει με τους διαχειριστες. Επρεπε να εχουν διαγραφει τα παντα απο τον χρηστη αυτον απο την πρωτη κιολας στιγμη που αρχισαν οι επιθεσεις. Εγω το προλαβα το φαινομενο προς το τελος του και ειχα δει ποσα προηγηθηκαν και ειπα πρεπει να μιλησω!!!! Αλλα αφου δεν μεσολαβουν οι διαχειριστες, μεσολαβησαμε εμεις με λογια και νομιζω η ταπα ηταν εμφανης, και απο εδω και περα αντιδρουμε με αδιαφορια σε αυτο το ατομο. Αλλα οχι να υποννοουν και μερικοι εδω μεσα οτι εχουμε και αδικο και οτι απανταμε με κακιες και ο,τι αλλο. Να μη σηκωνονται τα ποδια να βαρανε το κεφαλι! Νομιζω, ολοι πανω κατω, συμφωνουμε και ειναι εμφανες ποια πλευρα δικαιουται να μιλαει και ποια οχι!

----------


## maria030

Επειδή εμένα το μυαλό μου παίζει τρελα σενάρια . Ποιος μας λέει πως η υποστήριξη έρχεται απο ρο ίδιο άτομο η απο δικό του άτομο? Επειδή πολυ το τραβήξαμε απο εδω και πέρα εδω θα γράφουμε μόνο για το κορίτσι μας Dulcinea... Αρκετά ασχοληθήκαμε και πολύ αξία δώσαμε ....

----------


## maria030

Το δίκιο οταν φωνάζει απο μακριά δεν χρειάζεται να ευχαριστείς!!! Ειναι προσβολή για όλες εμάς τις "προβληματικές" που όμως σεβόμαστε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη ... Keep waking!!!
<3 <3 <3

----------


## purplerose_ed

Παω και γω για report!!!!!! Συμ-φορουμητισσες μου, παρτε μια ηλεκτρονικη αγκαλιτσα!!!!! (χαχα, τι λεω, αλλα οπως εγραψα και λιγο πριν νιωθω πολυ ωραια που ειμαστε μια ενωμενη ομαδα, σας βλεπω σαν ''ηλεκτρονικη οικογενεια'' ) Νιωθω οτι αναπτυσσουμε τετοια σχεση που αν μπορουσαμε θα μιλουσαμε για οοοποιο θεμα θελαμε περα των κιλων :love:

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso συγγνώμη που πολλές φορές μπήκα στο θέμα "Τα κατορθώματα μου " και έγραφα τα υπερφαγικα μου επεισοδια, αλλά ήμουν τότε ειλικρινά απελπισμένη και απογοήτευμενη μετά από κάθε υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο και δεν σκεφτόμουν καθαρά, ξέρεις κι εσύ ποια είναι τα συναισθήματα μετά από ένα υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο και ελπίζω να με καταλάβεις και να μην με παρεξηγήσεις... Δεν θα επαναληφθεί!!

----------


## Kadi

Lea...δε θελω να με λυπασαι..εσυ και κανενας αλλος..δε μπηκα σ αυτο το φορουμ ουτε για στιριξη ουτε για να περασω την ωρα μου...οπως ειπα κι αλλη φορα μπηκα για νσ μου λυσετε μια απορια για ενα επεισοδιο επειδη υπαρψουν πολλα ατομα εδω που ξερουν απο διατροφικες διαταραχες..
και τιποτε αλλο.....αν θες να ξερεις εχω κι εγω τη ζωη μου ειμαι ενας υγυεστατος ανθρωπος σπουδαζω τεφαα στη σαλονικα εχω την οικογενεια μου τα κοληταρια μου τις ασχολειες μου και δεν ειμαι καθολου δυστιχησμενος ...αλλα το υφακι καποιωνων με νευριασε γι αυτο ειπσ ολες αυτες τις σαχλαμαρες ετσι για σπασιμο...... κι επεισης λεω ολο οτι θα βγω απ αυτο το φορουμ αλλα καμισ φορα μπαινω γιατι δεν αντεχω να βλεπω να λενε οτι να ναι πραγματσ για μενα και να βγαζουν λαθος συμπερασματα και να χερονται μερικες μερικες(ασχευα που οκευ εχει λιγο πλακα)(δε τα λεω για σενα).. τα λενε πολυ ωραια καποιες δικιγορινες αλλα δε ταιριαζουν και τοσο στη περισταση λυπαμαι..... μπορει να μη σπουδαζω νομικη κσι να μην τα λεω ετσι στιμενα και ωραια. απλα οτι λεω βγαινει σπο μεσα μου

----------


## Kadi

Αλλα τι να πεις ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΕΣ!😉.
ΟΛΕΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΕΚΕΙΙΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ!...δε πειραζει γατακια ειστε αστειευομαι..αντε κουκλες μου δε σας ξαναενοχλω περνω ποδι..γιατι δε κολαω σ αυτο το φορουμ οπως ξαναειπα!να ειστε δυνατες κσι με αυτοπεποιθηση παντα οπως και τωρα και να μην αφηνεται κανεναν να παιξει μαζι σας να σας ξεγελασει και να σας τη βγει! ☺...και να ξερετε πως ...ακομα κσι τον ποιο κακο χαρακτηρα να γνωρισετε κατι θα παρετε απ αυτον!επιτυχεια θα ειναι να τον τιθασευσεται και να μην τον αφησετε να σας εμποδισει...ολα τα προβληματα προσπερνιουνται με προσπαθεια και καλη θεληση ειναι μακρυς και δυσκολος ο δρομος για την ιθακη ....φευγω τωρα γιατι εχω καταλαβει οτι σας εκνευριζω και γινομαι σπαστικος και κολιτσιδα...αντιο κοπελαρες μου αριβεντερτσι και και καλο κουραγιο να στε παντα δυναμικες οπως τωρα 😉😘🙈🙉

----------


## purplerose_ed

Αγορι μου σιγα μην περιμενω να ασχολουμαι ολη μερα μαζι σου για να βγαλω λαθος συμπερασματα οπως λες ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ. Αρκετες μερες μετα τα ποστ σου, αφοτου ειχαν αντιδρασει και αλλες μιλησα και εγω με βαση την εντυπωση που ειχες δωσει. Δεν μιλησα καθολου στημενα, ενας νοημων ανθρωπος καταλαβαινει....Ευχαριστουμ ε για αυτα που λες (αν τα εννοεις) ... Ειμαι δυσπιστη απεναντι σου αλλα ομολογω οτι μας μπερδεψες... Εμενα τουλαχιστον....Η εισαι χαζος απλως και δεν εχεις συνειδηση της σοβαροτητας οσων γραφεις η θες να κανεις μονο χαβαλε η και τα δυο....Τεσπα, στο καλο,βγες κηνυγα τη ζωη και που ξερεις γινονται και θαυματα, μπορει και συ να βρεις την ιθακη που ειναι δυυυσκολος δρομος οπως λες. Και για ονομα, αρχισες να γραφεις εδω μεσα με τροπο προσβλητικο για ατομα με διατροφικες διαταραχες και αναμεσα στους αλλους με στοχοποιεις ειρωνικα. Δε θα βαρεσουν και τα ποδια το κεφαλι, δε δικαιουται αυτος που δημιουργει το προβλημα να κατηγορει και να τα βαζει με αυτον που το παρατηρει και το επισημαινει.... Μαθημα δεν μας εδωσες, ουτε μπορουμε να παρουμε κατι χρησιμο. Αντιθετως, εσυ μπορεις αν θες να παρεις ...μαθηματα ευπρεπειας,ευγενειας, ηθους και δυναμης γενικοτερα. Και δεν μιλαω στημενα, ελεος, δευτεροετης ειμαι, απλως ετσι ειμαι ετσι ημουν απο παντα. Νομιζω ολα ειναι ευκρινη για το χαρακτηρα μου.....οχι υποννοουμενα ομως.....Αγάπη μονο! Δεν ξερω τωρα τι αλλο να σου πω, καλη συνεχεια στη ζωη σου; Ειμαι ανθρωπος που συμπαθω τους αλλους ευκολα και με εσενα δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια. Αντε, μπαιιιιι

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου επιτρέπεις να γράφω στο θέμα "Τα κατορθώματα μου ", που το έχεις δημιουργήσει εσύ!! :) Κορίτσι, κι εγώ σε εκτιμώ πολύ και μαρεσει πολύ που κάνουμε παρέα εδώ στο σαιτ!! :) Dulcinea del toboso πώς τα πας εσύ με τη διατροφή σου? Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω νέα σου!! :) Εγώ σήμερα εφυγα για να δω τους γονείς μου,για τις μέρες του Πάσχα και τώρα ταξιδεύω με το καράβι !! Σήμερα κλείνω 20 μέρες χωρίς υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο και αισθάνομαι πολύ ωραία!! :)

----------


## Good

Dulcinea del toboso ευχαριστώ πολύ, πριν λίγο έφτασα στο νησί!! :) Καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα κορίτσι, και καλά να περάσεις τις μέρες αυτές με ανθρώπους που σαγαπανε!! :) Έχεις κάνει πρόοδο που ενώ έχεις χρήματα μαζί σου και είσαι έξω, δεν τα χαλάς για υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο!! Επίσης είναι πολύ σημαντικό το γεγονός ότι παρόλο που έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι γλυκά και φαγητά και παρόλο αυτά εσύ τηρείς το μετρο και δεν τρως παραπάνω, αυτό δείχνει ότι έχεις πείσμα και θέληση να αντιμετωπισεις την ΔΠΤ της βουλιμιας!! Είναι πολύ καλό που βάζεις σε ένα πρόγραμμα τη διατροφή σου και τρεφεσαι σωστά, η ζυγαρια είναι δευτερευοντος σημασίας με την έννοια ότι δεν θα έχει ανέβει το νούμερο στη ζυγαριά, αφού προσέχεις τη διατροφή σου, μάλλον θα έχεις χάσει και κιλά!! Χαίρομαι πολύ που τα νέα σου είναι ευχάριστα και κατά την γνώμη μου επειδή περνάς χρόνο με ανθρώπους που σαγαπανε και περνάς ωραία γι αυτό έχουν σταματήσει τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια!! :) Να συνεχίσεις έτσι κοπέλα μου , και να σαι πάντα χαρούμενη και ευτυχισμένη όπως τώρα!! :)

----------


## maria030

Dulcinea μπραβο σου !!!!!!!!! μεσα σε τοσους πειρασμους και τα καταφερες!!!!!! Ουτε εγω θα μπορουσα να μην ενδωσω και δεν μιλαμε για ενα κομματι αλλα για ταψι ολοκληρο!!!!!!!
Ευχομαι ετσι να συνεχισεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Νομιζω εχεις βρει το νοημα της σωστης διατροφης !!!! Και της ισορροπημενης ζωης γενικοτερα!!!! Χιλια μπραβο :)

----------


## Blossom

> _Originally posted by Dulcinea del Toboso_
> Δεν είναι λύση να τα βλέπεις και να μην τα αγγίζεις, αλλά ούτε φυσικά είναι και λύση να τρως το μισο ταψι!


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! Καλό Πάσχα να έχεις Dulcinea, καλή συνέχεια. ;)

----------

